# For the BANDWAGON HOPPERS: Grow 3in+ in 7 weeks



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw this on youtube last night and thought of you ladies 

This woman claims to have received such growth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0hZqZSegM&feature=relmfu

She has a video of her "potion" that she uses as well. I'm not a bandwagon hopper, but it sounds interesting  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrgcvayoJ7Y&feature=relmfu

Here is the recipe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9qXMDDo-0c&feature=related
Measurements Per 16 oz of Castor Oil:

45 cut tea bags
1/2 large bottle of Cayenne Pepper
30 Biotin pills (blended or powder form)
2-4 drops onion seed oil
1-2 drop garlic seed oil
2:1 ratio of onion seed oil to garlic seed oil


----------



## carameldimples (Mar 26, 2011)

Are you supposed to eat it or put it on your scalp, lol j/k


----------



## lucea (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting... Who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Onion, garlic, AND pepper?
Sounds like a fiesta in a bottle.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 26, 2011)

Why do all hair growth enhancers seem like they'd smell or tastes really bad?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 26, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Why do all hair growth enhancers seem like they'd smell or tastes really bad?


Aireen,

In her videos she said it doesn't smell. She applies liberally at night. Come morning there is no smell. She said no one at her job has said anything, in fact they compliment her on her perfume, not her hair


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2011)

When I looked at her other video where she shows pictures (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgLcGctXv7I&feature=relmfu) , it didn't look like 3". It looked like maybe an inch and the hair in the new growth in the layers below were pressed up against the relaxed hair in the layers above and creating a wave that looked 3" on the top, but there definitely isn't 3" starting from her hairline.
Not trying to discount her. This may work and all but I'm confused because I don't see 3". 
Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 26, 2011)

Had to bring back my friend Mr. Davis







If it was true, she would bottle it and sell it.  I like bandwagons, but there's no way this is true.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so done with growth bandwagons.

~LaNecia


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 26, 2011)

MaxJones said:


> Had to bring back my friend Mr. Davis
> 
> If it was true, she would bottle it and sell it.  I like bandwagons, but there's no way this is true.


MaxJones,
Why? Not everyone wants to make a profit. Some genuinely do like to share and grow with others.  Moe Growth Oil, she never sold and it's still popular to this day. Even though 'others' have taken her product and sold it.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is legit. The garlic and tea (stop shedding) biotin (thickness) and cayenne pepper (stimulation, growth) all seem like they would contribute to growth.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

she also said she *ingests* apple cider vinegar to relax her curl pattern as it grows out...REALLY?


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing how it works on others. Even though I would never try it.


----------



## phyl73 (Mar 26, 2011)

I need a new bandwagon.  Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 26, 2011)

If she hits MBL by December I'll do it


----------



## dm81 (Mar 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> If she hits MBL by December I'll do it



I don't know why this made me


----------



## Napp (Mar 26, 2011)

LaNecia said:


> I'm so done with growth bandwagons.
> 
> ~LaNecia




me too! now, product bandwagons are another story


----------



## Coffee (Mar 26, 2011)

Hummm, I don't work outside of the house......I might do it .


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 26, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> she also said she *ingests* apple cider vinegar to relax her curl pattern as it grows out...REALLY?


 I drink ACV too. Not for hair relaxing effect though


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 26, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> @MaxJones,
> Why? Not *everyone wants to make a profit*. Some genuinely do like to share and grow with others.  Moe Growth Oil, she never sold and it's still popular to this day. Even though 'others' have taken her product and sold it.


 

That's true, but not every snake oil makes your hair grow three inches in seven weeks. I have a theory while shopping for hair products or any products really. When people or companies advertise magnificent results at Dixie Peach Pomade prices, I don't believe it. I am not equating expensive products with guaranteed results either, but I am leaning more toward the perscription side of things which have a tendency to cost more than Pookie's Magic Growth Mix. I especially don't believe it when claims are made with zero substantiation. The person who made this video has nothing to back it up. She has not catalogued her hair growth in any way shape or form. The only thing she has done is speak her hair growth into existence. That doesn't make it true.

I also have a theory about hair products claiming to make your hair grow: 99% of them don't work. That is my opinion that I genuinely like to share with people. Most hair growth is an internal result of your diet and lifestyle (barring some medical factor). IMO the most that people can to facilitate healthy hair growth externally is to keep their scalp clean and in a condition to function normally; also one must retain the length they have (moisturizing, sealing, conditioning, etc).


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> If she hits MBL by December I'll do it



LOL I'll eat my own words if she does


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva Who sells Moe oil?


----------



## che1219 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I may try this.  I have most of the ingredients already.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 26, 2011)

dm81 said:


> I don't know why this made me





aquajoyice said:


> LOL I'll eat my own words if she does



You guys are making me laugh  I was serious!
I'll be watching her progress and if she goes from SL to MBL in December not only will I follow her regimen, I'll bottle her potion up and sell it y'all for $30 an ounce!


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Mar 26, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this is legit. The garlic and tea (stop shedding) biotin (thickness) and cayenne pepper (stimulation, growth) all seem like they would contribute to growth.



I was thinking this too, but more along the lines of combating extra shedding.


----------



## Tiye (Mar 26, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I saw this on youtube last night and thought of you ladies
> 
> This woman claims to have received such growth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0hZqZSegM&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...



If you search lhcf you'll find each of these ingredients discussed alone or in combination over the years. I don't think anyone reported miracle growth from them but some of the members are still here - you could always PM them. If your hair grows over an inch per month that's genetic and not something that came from rubbing cayenne infused castor oil in your scalp. Also it would be better for you all around if you took the biotin pills so your entire body could benefit instead of using it topically.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Nasdaq_Diva Who sells Moe oil?



blackbarbie986 I know you didn't ask me but I don't think anyone sells it, a lot of people make their own. A recipe is in the following link, post #18:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=243235&highlight=moe+growth+oil


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting recipe. I'm concerned about an odor from this "potion". Anybody trying this?


----------



## che1219 (Mar 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Interesting recipe. I'm concerned about an odor from this "potion". Anybody trying this?


As soon as I get the onion seed and garlic seed oils, I'm going to try it.  I'll let you know about the odor.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I know Garlic & Onion helps with shedding..At least for me any-way...
JBCO works to thicken...I use this on my edges every night/when I stopped for a couple of months/edges started to thin again/I'm back in action NOW!

GOOD LUCK LADIES...Cheering you from the side...Not in this BANDWAGON..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> You guys are making me laugh  I was serious!
> I'll be watching her progress and if she goes from SL to MBL in December not only will I follow her regimen, I'll bottle her potion up and sell it y'all for $30 an ounce!



BostonMaria



 I'm not mad...Do your thing..30$ 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its all for a good cause.  90% of the proceeds will go towards my tummy tuck fund


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2011)

BUMPING FOR YOU OP.......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

great thread, Nas!

thanks for finding and posting this valuable info!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## gn1g (Mar 29, 2011)

digesting large amounts of biotin *will* do it.  However the side effects are acne and headaches.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva 

Did you start the mixture?




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita,

No, The only bandwagon I've ever really hopped on was ceramides, megatek, ayurveda powders..

I have an oil I'm currently slow infusing now. I may go ahead and make this oil too. I'm considering it. I'm def. curious. I may end up making it this year. I don't drink black teas so I'll go to the health store to buy some. I just wonder how many ounces is in loose form, instead of cutting all those tea bags.


----------



## Sha76 (Mar 29, 2011)

I was looking into some of the ingredients. Castor oil and biotin is good for scarring.

I wonder could this mixture without the onion and garlic seed oil would help with stretch marks.


----------



## empressri (Mar 30, 2011)

lmao!! i just read SO the ingredients and he asked if she was making a salad and to throw some spring mix up in there.

then told him about the 3 inches in 7 weeks and he said what is she, baby chrissy? 

dead!!


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Lita,
> 
> No, The only bandwagon I've ever really hopped on was ceramides, megatek, ayurveda powders..
> 
> I have an oil I'm currently slow infusing now. I may go ahead and make this oil too. I'm considering it. I'm def. curious. I may end up making it this year. I don't drink black teas so I'll go to the health store to buy some. I just wonder how many ounces is in loose form, instead of cutting all those tea bags.



Nasdaq_Diva      Keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 30, 2011)

empressri,

Who is baby Chrissy? I wanna laugh too


----------



## empressri (Mar 30, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> empressri,
> 
> Who is baby Chrissy? I wanna laugh too



Nasdaq_Diva

http://popular.ebay.com/toys-and-hobbies/baby-chrissy-doll.htm

you could pull her ponytail out and it would get longer lol


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

empressri said:


> lmao!! i just read SO the ingredients and he asked if she was making a salad and to throw some spring mix up in there.
> 
> then told him about the 3 inches in 7 weeks and he said what is she, baby chrissy?
> 
> dead!!



empressri Your SO is right on target...I forgot about baby chrissy 



*I wish I could do a baby chrissy to my hair




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princessnad (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is it people with these miraculous growth potions always have hair on the shorter side?


Only once on here did I see someone with long hair with a growth potion- and that was sulfur so it was no snake oil.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, you have to start somewhere right? I don't really consider SL hair to be 'shorter side' But to each his/her own.

All I wanted from this thread was to share w/ you ladies (and lurkers) what I found on youtube. Trust me, I'm not trying peer pressure anyone into going out and making this snake oil


----------



## sonia1965 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bumping to subscribe....this sounds interesting, so I'll watch from the sidelines


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Hey, you have to start somewhere right? I don't really consider SL hair to be 'shorter side' But to each his/her own.
> 
> All I wanted from this thread was to share w/ you ladies (and lurkers) what I found on youtube. Trust me, I'm not trying peer pressure anyone into going out and making this snake oil



Nasdaq_Diva   Do your thing..I wanna see! 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MsMwana (Apr 3, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> You guys are making me laugh  I was serious!
> I'll be watching her progress and if she goes from SL to MBL in December not only will I follow her regimen, I'll bottle her potion up and sell it y'all for $30 an ounce!



Il buy it!!!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 3, 2011)

5 hours to infuse?! That's too much. I'm sorry I can't get down with the excessive recipes and long prep-time. If it's not already in a bottle, I don't too much fool w/ it. #kanyeshrug


----------



## che1219 (Apr 9, 2011)

I made my oil.  It came out more red than black, I may have used a little too much cayenne pepper.  I put it in the oven and let it infuse overnight.  I don't think I'll be doing this again, I can't be bothered with all that straining.  I thought opening all those tea bags and biotin capsules was going to be the problem, but that was the easy part.  
Platinum It doesn't have any odor, I can't even smell the onion or garlic seed oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2011)

BUMPING.........



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

che1219 said:


> I made my oil.  It came out more red than black, I may have used a little too much cayenne pepper.  I put it in the oven and let it infuse overnight.  I don't think I'll be doing this again, I can't be bothered with all that straining.  I thought opening all those tea bags and biotin capsules was going to be the problem, but that was the easy part.
> Platinum It doesn't have any odor, I can't even smell the onion or garlic seed oil.



Thanks for the update,Che! I'll probably try this when I get the chance to go home.


----------



## candycotton (May 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet? She's posted a relaxer update video and she does appear to have a lot of growth..she's also selling it now..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbf7a8ZGMo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## BayAreaDream (May 8, 2011)

Dang, I'm a bandwagon jumper I'll try it I have a twa that needs to grow out and I'm tired of wearing braids. I think I'll buy the smaller size 4oz.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 8, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this is legit. The garlic and tea (stop shedding) biotin (thickness) and cayenne pepper (stimulation, growth) all seem like they would contribute to growth.



I think you just volunteered to try it out. Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 8, 2011)

They have a challenge going on on hairlista if anyone wants to follow their results before trying it themselves. I'm waiting as well lol. It doesnt start until May 10th unfortunately.

http://www.hairlista.com/group/6inin4monthshairdrenalinepotionchallenge


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (May 8, 2011)

I seen her update video when she posted it a while ago and forgot to comment in this thread, I just wish she had clear beginning shots of her hair from the back and sides, and clear after shots as well. 

The ingredients looks promising, and her hair obviously grew (in 4 months its going to grow at average 2 inches anyway), but i really cant tell how much more her hair grew from her potion. 

And to say 6 inches, some people dont really realize how much an inch is and often over and under estimate. I'd be more sold if i saw some measuring tape in before/after shots to better grasp just how much her hair actually grew (i only say this because of the nature of the claim, and before i jump on a bandwagon, i want to check the engine to make sure i'm not getting a lemon). 

I also dont know her history to know if her hair grows fast anyway. A simple length shot from her freshly Jan. relaxed hair that clearly shows her starting point, and an updated April shot (with same or similar shirt and pose) to show her potions results would better support her dramatic hair growing claims imo.

part of me wants to try it because of the ingredients, but then again, i dont want to join a bandwagon without knowing if its going to really take me to my destination. I dont want to waste my $ or time.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 8, 2011)

NO THANK YOU!!!

I will stick with my 1/2 inch a month. I will be reading peoples responses.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 8, 2011)

I purchased the 4ounce bottle from her. It didn't cost much and i'm too lazy right now to make it on my own. I'm going to start using soley this on my edges and especially my nape (my nape won't grow for NOTHING).


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (May 8, 2011)

Interesting, but sounds like a lot going on, just a little bit too much for hair growth, I think I'll stick to my OCT....but if anyone tries it please keep us updated.


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 8, 2011)

i just watched the results video and for her pictures her head is tilted back. she is apl at most not bsl.


----------



## candycotton (May 8, 2011)

lizelies said:


> i just watched the results video and for her pictures her head is tilted back. she is apl at most not bsl.



I noticed that her head was tilted back too, but it still looks like she got more than the average 2 inches


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 8, 2011)

candycotton said:


> I noticed that her head was tilted back too, but it still looks like she got more than the average 2 inches



true true. I watched her video from her previous relaxer in Jan to see the length but it is not clear because she is standing a little too close to the camera. It looks as though her hair might be a lil above apl to me, but I am not sure.

that being said, I want to see her long term results because I am curious how much her hair is growing. I don't see 6 inches in the videos but I am seeing very good growth, def at least two inches like you mentioned.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 8, 2011)

Hmm, seems interesting. The ingredients sound legit and effective. For now I will stick to my sulfur mix, until I've seen some testimonials from the other users of this "potion". But all in all it does seem to have promise.


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> I purchased the 4ounce bottle from her. It didn't cost much and i'm too lazy right now to make it on my own. I'm going to start using soley this on my edges and especially my nape (my nape won't grow for NOTHING).



growinghealthyhair  keep us posted (With your results)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 9, 2011)

Lita I definitely will. I hope to get it someone this week   My hair responds very well to growth oils so i'm hoping this helps me.


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2011)

I never got around to trying this. I'm still in braids so I wonder if the oil would cause any type of build-up around the base of my braids. I'll try this soon.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 10, 2011)

I received my order yesterday. It smells horrible. :-( 

So I hope it works lol. I prefer oil growth aids alot.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 14, 2011)

bump bump bump

Anyone else using?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (May 14, 2011)

I just ordered mine last week waiting for it to arrive!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 14, 2011)

I must say its really helping keep in the moisture in my nape area. I had been having a real problem with it breaking off because its soooo dry.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## anon123 (May 14, 2011)

which video has her comparison shots (before and after)?  I didn't see them.


----------



## ecadnacmc (May 14, 2011)

candycotton said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? She's posted a relaxer update video and she does appear to have a lot of growth..she's also selling it now..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbf7a8ZGMo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



How do we know if she's had any growth? There's no before pictures.


Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 17, 2011)

She has another video showing her before.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 17, 2011)

I do see growth but I don't see 6 inches from Jan until now unless she trimmed.


----------



## Msbeasley07 (May 18, 2011)

I am currently using the "Potion".  I have noticed an increase in my hair growth.  I have used the "Potion" for about a month.  My hair typically grows about 1/2" each month (4 week period).  I have had 1" in four weeks!  I apply the substance each evening and massage my scalp.  Of course, because fo the aroma, I have to co-wash after the second evening.  I will continue this process through my scheduled "Hair Growth Time Table" of 6 months (October 2011).  I must also note that my protective style of choice is wig wearing.  This may not be for everyone.  But, it works for me and I have tried MANY products at varying prices.  This is the first solution that is doing what it is advertised, "stimulating increased hair growth".


----------



## danniegirl (May 18, 2011)

i see her growth and it is amazing it looks like she really fount something that works for her kudos to her


----------



## danniegirl (May 18, 2011)

candycotton said:


> I noticed that her head was tilted back too, but it still looks like she got more than the average 2 inches




Her head was tilted back in the second shot the first shot around 00.16 her head looks straight and its way more then two inches i would give her 5-6 if she was using the same shirt to measure her hair


----------



## *Frisky* (May 18, 2011)

Msbeasley07 said:


> I am currently using the "Potion". I have noticed an increase in my hair growth. I have used the "Potion" for about a month. My hair typically grows about 1/2" each month (4 week period). I have had 1" in four weeks! I apply the substance each evening and massage my scalp. Of course, because fo the aroma, I have to co-wash after the second evening. I will continue this process through my scheduled "Hair Growth Time Table" of 6 months (October 2011). I must also note that my protective style of choice is wig wearing. This may not be for everyone. But, it works for me and I have tried MANY products at varying prices. This is the first solution that is doing what it is advertised, "stimulating increased hair growth".


 
Do you have any picutures?


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 18, 2011)

Question: Where can I purchase onion seed oil and garlic seed oil? Would I be ableto pick it up from Whole Foods?


----------



## camilla (May 18, 2011)

lmao at the title of this thread!!!!!! I will pass cant be smelling like an indian restaurant


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to make this Potion today but I'll probably wait until after I remove my braids before I start to use it.


----------



## Lita (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm going to make this Potion today but I'll probably wait until after I remove my braids before I start to use it.



Platinum


....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## islanchile (May 19, 2011)

I made a batch of the potion.  I'm on day 4 or 5.  It doesn't have a pleasant smell in the bottle but after it's applied to the scalp I've found the smell dissipates significantly.


----------



## Jewell (May 19, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I saw this on youtube last night and thought of you ladies
> 
> This woman claims to have received such growth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0hZqZSegM&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...




----

Funny, I already have all these ingredients in my own personal oil mix...not onion or garlic oil but dried onion and garlic allowed to infuse in a carrier oil over several wks before using.  From what I know of science, medicine, and herbs...this was a natural combo for me just not in the same portions as she recommends.  Gonna watch the vid.

P.S. I have had good growth but I use lotsa stuff on my hair and scalp, which makes it hard to narrow down on what is working.  Try it the ingredients are pretty cheap and I can say I have not had bad results (I made my own mix back in early March 2011, but had grown from APL to BSL in less than 3 months).


----------



## sarathu (May 19, 2011)

I dont have much to lose and i could use a miracle so ill be a guinea pig! Placing my order now. *Ill keep you guys updated!


----------



## sarathu (May 20, 2011)

islanchile said:


> I made a batch of the potion.  I'm on day 4 or 5.  It doesn't have a pleasant smell in the bottle but after it's applied to the scalp I've found the smell dissipates significantly.




Did you order it or make it? And have you noticed anything?


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (May 21, 2011)

*@ OrangeMoon

Here's a link for the garlic and onion oil http://www.abchomeopathy.com/ (just search garlic or onion don't include the word "seed" or "oil" in your search because it will return no match found) HTH*


*ETA: get the tincture-it's the most conc. version of the oils.*



OrangeMoon said:


> Question: Where can I purchase onion seed oil and garlic seed oil? Would I be ableto pick it up from Whole Foods?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 21, 2011)

For those that ordered from that site did you get the liquid or the tincture?


----------



## islanchile (May 21, 2011)

Hey Sarathu,

I made it.  It was pretty straightforward.  The recipe she provides makes a decent amount but not quite as much as you'd think (from her instructional video anyway).  

Honestly, I haven't noticed anything yet but it has been under a week so I'll be patient.  My sister and I will try it for a month.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 21, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> For those that ordered from that site did you get the liquid or the tincture?



blackbarbie986
Hey i got liquid. I didn't know there was a difference. Whats tincture?

Ladies I'm not sure if i'd attribute all of my growth to the potion, but my edges are really filling in. Much faster than they were before (I was getting growth from nioxin vits and castor oil).


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 21, 2011)

doublepost


----------



## che1219 (May 21, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> For those that ordered from that site did you get the liquid or the tincture?


@blackbarbie986
She said to Order in "mother tincture" format at Q potency for both.


----------



## kibbles318 (May 21, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I saw this on youtube last night and thought of you ladies
> 
> This woman claims to have received such growth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0hZqZSegM&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...




I don't understand the cut tea bag part... Lol, can someone explain?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 21, 2011)

growinghealthyhair and che1219 Thanks for the info. 

kibbles318 you cut open the tea bags and dump the leaves in your mix.


----------



## kibbles318 (May 21, 2011)

Ok, thanks... One more thing, I know I'm slow, lol... Was there a certain temperature/time to "cook" it all?


----------



## make_me_over (May 21, 2011)

I believe her, I just wish I could see results from someone else besides her. This is interesting, I'm gonna keep my eye on this one.


----------



## che1219 (May 21, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> Ok, thanks... One more thing, I know I'm slow, lol... Was there a certain temperature/time to "cook" it all?


kibbles318
200 degrees for 5 hours


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 22, 2011)

i think this may interesting lots of people : 
http://www.hairlista.com/group/6ini...allenge/forum/topics/i-think-i-got-an-inch-of

http://www.hairlista.com/group/6ini...e/forum/topics/1-inch-of-growth-in-9-dayz-wow

I dunno if it's visible by non-members.


----------



## JessieLeleB (May 23, 2011)

I'm curious if you replace or maybe half it with EVOO or Coconut Oil because they actually penetrate the hair, would that make a better Potion?


----------



## sarathu (May 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> i think this may interesting lots of people :
> http://www.hairlista.com/group/6ini...allenge/forum/topics/i-think-i-got-an-inch-of
> 
> http://www.hairlista.com/group/6ini...e/forum/topics/1-inch-of-growth-in-9-dayz-wow
> ...


 

Thanks for posting that! Now im excited for mine to come!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 26, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## islanchile (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for bumping.  

I checked out the posts on Hairlista and they are very encouraging.  Quite a few women have posted pictures showing great growth within a few weeks.  I didn't think to take before pictures when I started the "potion" but I will try to do so when I take down my cornrows in few weeks.


----------



## MeowMix (May 26, 2011)

And now for a slightly different perspective.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imhaJTunzOo

Off to get my boots and hat ladies, cause you KNOW I'm joining this bandwagon.


----------



## Glamourstruckk (May 26, 2011)

MeowMix said:


> And now for a slightly different perspective.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imhaJTunzOo
> 
> Off to get my boots and hat ladies, cause you KNOW I'm joining this bandwagon.



Oh! I love it. He sold me. I might have to cook up a potion now. *goes to peep amazon and iherb*


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 26, 2011)

Kachi said:


> *@ OrangeMoon*
> 
> *Here's a link for the garlic and onion oil http://www.abchomeopathy.com/ (just search garlic or onion don't include the word "seed" or "oil" in your search because it will return no match found) HTH*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Kachin for your help


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 26, 2011)

JessieLeleB said:


> I'm curious if you replace or maybe half it with EVOO or Coconut Oil because they actually penetrate the hair, would that make a better Potion?



It's not about penetraing the hair shaft, it's about stimulating hair bulb by increasing blood circulation. so it wont be the same, evoo evco don't have same properties than onion/garlic oil.


----------



## CuteMeeka (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm jumping on this.  I have tried so hard not to jump on any more bandwagons but I have to get on this one, lol.  

Sorry If someone already asked this but....  what's the difference between ordering her potion and making your own?


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 26, 2011)

I haven't finished watching it but..... he looks like her boyfriend


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 26, 2011)

CuteMeeka said:


> Ok, I'm jumping on this. I have tried so hard not to jump on any more bandwagons but I have to get on this one, lol.
> 
> Sorry If someone already asked this but.... *what's the difference between ordering her potion and making your own?*


 
I don't think there's much difference accept she does all the work. You just have to wait to receive your order. I will say I just ordered the onion and garlic oil as I've be having a tough time finding it for retail in my area. So it's really up to you.


----------



## MeowMix (May 26, 2011)

Kimbosheart said:


> I haven't finished watching it but..... he looks like her boyfriend


----------



## sarathu (May 26, 2011)

Ok so I got my potion in the mail and it just smells like fresh brewed coffee. I will start using it tonight and I will come back and post starting pics tonight too. Here's a picture of the potion:


----------



## silenttullip (May 26, 2011)

I drink acv for digestion but it totally doesn't make my hair more relaxed lol


----------



## silenttullip (May 26, 2011)

if the key is stimulation I can just rub stinging nettle leaves on my scalp
buy seed, plant, rub, burn/tingle, and grow... 
Here's one vid about it and dude kinda has the length to prove it
but I don't know if that's what he did for growth lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynblyb9CKdA


----------



## make_me_over (May 26, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Ok so I got my potion in the mail and it just smells like fresh brewed coffee. I will start using it tonight and I will come back and post starting pics tonight too. Here's a picture of the potion:




I got mine too, I agree it smells like coffee which I don't mind at all. I tried it last night I was surprised that it made my hair really soft. There was no smell in my hair at all this morning. Will you be doing the GHE too? I did last night, but I don't know if I can do plastic wrap once it gets really hot.


----------



## kibbles318 (May 26, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> I got mine too, I agree it smells like coffee which I don't mind at all. I tried it last night I was surprised that it made my hair really soft. There was no smell in my hair at all this morning. Will you be doing the GHE too? I did last night, but I don't know if I can do plastic wrap once it gets really hot.



What is GHE?


----------



## JessieLeleB (May 26, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> It's not about penetraing the hair shaft, it's about stimulating hair bulb by increasing blood circulation. so it wont be the same, evoo evco don't have same properties than onion/garlic oil.




Thanks Krystle, but I just meant replacing the castor oil not the onion/garlic oil. But i understand now that's its about stimulating the hair bulb not penetration.


----------



## Moca (May 26, 2011)

Sorry if this was already mentioned but what kind of tea is everyone using??


----------



## islanchile (May 26, 2011)

Valerie uses Lipton's Black Pearl Tea.  However, I can't get that tea in Canada so I used Tetley's Bold (in a blue box).


----------



## make_me_over (May 26, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> What is GHE?



Green house effect basically using plastic wrap or cap and putting a scarf on top to generate heat to open follicles for increased absorption of the potion. Your supposed to do it over night after you apply the potion (just like she did in the video)


----------



## NicWhite (May 26, 2011)

I was not sure if anyone posted this but this is her hair length as of April 2011. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbf7a8ZGMo&feature=BFa&list=ULAvrPVfeCfMU&index=8

 She big chopped after this.  It will be interesting to see the growth of her natural hair.


----------



## sarathu (May 26, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> I got mine too, I agree it smells like coffee which I don't mind at all. I tried it last night I was surprised that it made my hair really soft. There was no smell in my hair at all this morning. Will you be doing the GHE too? I did last night, but I don't know if I can do plastic wrap once it gets really hot.



Ya I like the smell. Some people said it smelled like burnt bacon and some said cornbread so I'm wondering why there is such a difference in smells. Anywho, yes I will be doing GHE because I want to do exactly what she did to ensure the best results.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (May 26, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> What is GHE?


 

The GHE is great and is better explained by youtuber MeekaJael. I actually do it while Im running in the heat of the day.....I love it and my hair has really benefited from it. It does take some getting used to though if you don't like your head to sweat, lol.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I jumped on the bandwagon.  I am tired of being stuck at APL since December of 2010.  I made my own potion, but I modified it a little.  I didn't have any plain castor oil, so I used JBCO.  I also added 1 oz. of MSM Powder, since sulfur seems to help stimulate growth as well.  I used 2 oz. of loose Assam Tea Leaves that I bought at the Indian store last year.  I added 100 drops of Lavender oil to mask the burnt smell.  I have not received the onion and garlic seed oils yet, but I applied "The Potion" to my scalp this morning.  I felt a little tingle from the cayenne pepper.  I will use this for the next three months and post before and after pictures.  Hopefully, I will see good results.


----------



## NYDee (May 26, 2011)

Would using coffee be as effective?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 26, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Onion, garlic, AND pepper?
> Sounds like a fiesta in a bottle.





Or a can of salsa :reddancer:


----------



## make_me_over (May 26, 2011)

BC vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNdxd3ybV3k&feature=BFa&list=ULAvrPVfeCfMU&index=14


----------



## MsEveMarie (May 26, 2011)

Man this is so sooo tempting!!!
Hmm she also has a website, the other products don't have any listed ingredients tho as far as I can see...

http://www.hairdrenalin.com


----------



## CuteMeeka (May 27, 2011)

In case anyone is looking for the Lipton Black Pearl Tea, here's a link to the Lipton product locator:

http://www.liptont.com/buy_tea/product_locator.aspx

Select Pyramid Tea in Product Type and Pyramid Black Pearl Tea in the second drop down and the locations will appear.  HTH


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 27, 2011)

I'm just a little ticked. I ordered the onion and garlic seed oil from ABC Homeopathy. When I checked the status of my order it stated it was cancelled. They still haven't given me a reason why it was cancelled...like did I enter my billing information wrong or is the product out of stock. All I'm saying is it might be better for me to just order mine from OhValerieMonCherie simply because purchasing the oils would cost me basically what it cost to purchase the product from her. :-/


----------



## devans005 (May 27, 2011)

OrangeMoon said:


> I'm just a little ticked. I ordered the onion and garlic seed oil from ABC Homeopathy. When I checked the status of my order it stated it was cancelled. They still haven't given me a reason why it was cancelled...like did I enter my billing information wrong or is the product out of stock. All I'm saying is it might be better for me to just order mine from OhValerieMonCherie simply because purchasing the oils would cost me basically what it cost to purchase the product from her. :-/


 

I ordered mines May 4th and it sat at dispatched for two weeks.  I finally contacted them and they couldn't pull up my order even though I could see it online.  I had to place the order again, they stated they were out of stock anyway but should get them back in this week.  I'm still waiting.


----------



## islanchile (May 27, 2011)

With regard to finding the onion and garlic oils, I went to a health food store that also sells homeopathic remedies.  Although they didn't have allium cepa and allium sativum on hand, they ordered it for me.  I had them within a few days.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 27, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> I was not sure if anyone posted this but this is her hair length as of April 2011.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbf7a8ZGMo&feature=BFa&list=ULAvrPVfeCfMU&index=8
> 
> She big chopped after this. It will be interesting to see the growth of her natural hair.


 

Wow her hair looks nice short. I will be following her hair journey too.


----------



## ezina (May 27, 2011)

Wait, is this real? I didn't expect this thread to be this long and not stray from the original post. Anyone have success with this new growth aid so far?


----------



## islanchile (May 27, 2011)

ezina said:


> Wait, is this real? I didn't expect this thread to be this long and not stray from the original post. Anyone have success with this new growth aid so far?


Although I'm not seeing some of the impressive hair growth that some of the women on Hairlista are experiencing (some women are definitely getting an inch a month), I believe I have just under 1/2 an inch of growth in two weeks.  I put in cornrows about the same time I started the potion.  I'm really curious to see how much growth I'll have after a month.  I'm a slow grower, so even if I get 3/4 inch of growth in that time, I'll be delighted.


----------



## CuteMeeka (May 27, 2011)

OrangeMoon said:


> I'm just a little ticked. I ordered the onion and garlic seed oil from ABC Homeopathy. When I checked the status of my order it stated it was cancelled. They still haven't given me a reason why it was cancelled...like did I enter my billing information wrong or is the product out of stock. All I'm saying is it might be better for me to just order mine from OhValerieMonCherie simply because purchasing the oils would cost me basically what it cost to purchase the product from her. :-/




Same thing happened me... Then someone called and wanted me to give them the card number over the phone.  She got mad when I told her that I would just re-enter the order on line but I think I'll wait and find it locally too.  If they were out of stock, it's probably because Valerie has ordered it all,


----------



## Shananyganz (May 27, 2011)

ezina said:


> Wait, is this real? I didn't expect this thread to be this long and not stray from the original post. Anyone have success with this new growth aid so far?


 
I know right? 

I thought the title alone would have folks cutting up. I'll continue to watch from the sidelines; this is interesting if nothing more.

~S~


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 27, 2011)

I started using the potion yesterday and already my hair has thickened up.  I attribute that to the JBCO, but the other ingredients aren't hurting.  I took some pictures with a tape measure and will post comparison shots when I see noticeable growth.  By the way, I am a slow grower (about 1/4 inch per month).


----------



## sarathu (May 27, 2011)

Ok so heres a picture from today and ill take another in two weeks, and another in a month so i can track progress for you guys. Sorry its soooo big!

[IMG]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k298/thatonegirl_92/IMG_0056.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## devans005 (May 27, 2011)

devans005 said:


> I ordered mines May 4th and it sat at dispatched for two weeks. I finally contacted them and they couldn't pull up my order even though I could see it online. I had to place the order again, they stated they were out of stock anyway but should get them back in this week. I'm still waiting.


 
My order came today   Time to make my batch!


----------



## *Frisky* (May 27, 2011)

Did she say why she decided to add the garlic and onion seed oil? She got all the growth without using these two ingredients.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 28, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> I started using the potion yesterday and already my hair has thickened up. I attribute that to the JBCO, but the other ingredients aren't hurting. I took some pictures with a tape measure and will post comparison shots when I see noticeable growth. By the way, I am a slow grower (about 1/4 inch per month).


 
Sorry but JBCO does not work that fast


----------



## make_me_over (May 28, 2011)

This is my starting point 18in. My hair is not blow dried, just stretched. I probably won't do an update for a month because my hair will be in braids.


----------



## make_me_over (May 28, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Ya I like the smell. Some people said it smelled like burnt bacon and some said cornbread so I'm wondering why there is such a difference in smells. Anywho, yes I will be doing GHE because I want to do exactly what she did to ensure the best results.



Ikr? I think you and I got the same batch, she probably spilled her dunkin donuts in ours. I'm following her exact instructions as well. Good luck!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (May 29, 2011)

*sigh* 

Well, for the sake of my edges, which have grown 0.5 inch in 2 years (yeah that's right) I will do this. But only my edges!!!! Will post in about a week or so before pics......ordering tomorrow.


----------



## manter26 (May 29, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> BC vid
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNdxd3ybV3k&feature=BFa&list=ULAvrPVfeCfMU&index=14



So, if my eyes do not deceive me...she's saying she got 2" of growth between April 9th and May 26th? First, it looks more like (being generous now) 1.5" with *a lot* of relaxed tips and second that's about 7 weeks, so averaging between 3/4"-1" (0.85" exactly) a month...which is average for some. 

I'm glad she's not claiming the 3" like before...but I'm surprised so many women bought into this (with their minds and money) when the only proof they had was a couple blurry pics and head shaking videos + obvious abuse of the imperial measurement system.

I also find it suspect that she BC'd now, right when it seems she had a lot of followers. I hope her fro grows big and fabulous in a hurry.  In the meantime she can work on being a little more scientific with just about everything.

JMHO and mostly speaking about observations from across the Internet, not just this board.


----------



## islanchile (May 30, 2011)

How's it going ladies?  I just made a new batch of potion (I upped the amount of cayenne pepper).  I think I did a much better job than the first time I made it.  The process was easier and my potion much cleaner (no bits of tea or cayenne).  I'm also diligent about saran wrapping/baggying my hair at night.  I think it makes a difference.  We'll see in two weeks.


----------



## sarathu (May 30, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Ikr? I think you and I got the same batch, she probably spilled her dunkin donuts in ours. I'm following her exact instructions as well. Good luck!



Ya that's what I'm thinking but hey if it works wonders then I could care less what it smells like lol. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

I finally got the chance to take my braids out over the weekend and I'll start using my batch tonight. (I made my own) If it seems like it's something that works for me, I'll make some for my mom and my daughters.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I finally got the chance to take my braids out over the weekend and I'll start using my batch tonight. (I made my own) If it seems like it's something that works for me, I'll make some for my mom and my daughters.



Platinum Keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 1, 2011)

This is interesting.







Here's a better comparison


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

I received my onion and garlic oil yesterday. My mission is tea, castor oil and biotin so I can cook up my batch. I have the Cayenne Pepper.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I don't see much of a difference between Jan 12 and April 12 in the 2nd set of pics. But then you looks at the first set March and April, it looks like she went from SL to APL.erplexed What's going on?


----------



## carameldimples (Jun 1, 2011)

brittanynic16 hmmm raises eyebrows, lol


----------



## Charla (Jun 1, 2011)

carameldimples said:


> @brittanynic16 hmmm raises eyebrows, lol


 
I see about 2" difference from the Jan to the April pic, but why does the Jan pic look a little longer than the March pic?  Did she cut it?

Oh, well, I no another group who's showing good growth with her potion.  Even using my own "potion" which is my doctored sulfur oil has given me great results so far.


----------



## Glamourstruckk (Jun 1, 2011)

Her results weren't what interested me. It was the results of other people. lol. I have another book by a lady that specializes in curing baldness. A lot of the recipes contain similar ingredients to the potion. I was like "No way! Cool!" lol.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 1, 2011)

Charla said:


> I see about 2" difference from the Jan to the April pic, but why does the Jan pic look a little longer than the March pic?  Did she cut it?
> 
> Oh, well, I no another group who's showing good growth with her potion.  Even using my own "potion" which is my doctored sulfur oil has given me great results so far.



I think her hair is a lot shorter in the front than the back. I think it made the first set look weird.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 1, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> I think her hair is a lot shorter in the front than the back. I think it made the first set look weird.



I think so too. I said what I said up thread because there are ladies hoping to go from shoulder length to waist length by then end of the year. This is mostly on another board and I dare not say anything there because they have a "why not let us be great" mentality. Just be aware ladies, this woman is mostly full of crap. I believe castor oil and biotin can give you boasted growth, but it upsets me she's getting so much business from the naive. I really want to send her a ruler and a calendar because there's a lot that doesn't add up. Her BC just seemed to have an ulterior motive (or extremely bad timing).


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Charla said:


> I see about 2" difference from the Jan to the April pic, but why does the Jan pic look a little longer than the March pic?  Did she cut it?
> 
> Oh, well, I no another group who's showing good growth with her potion.  Even using my own "potion" which is my doctored sulfur oil has given me great results so far.



I've seen your results. Great job! Your potion really works. I've seen some of the other ladies using it and they are getting remarkable results. Tonight is the 2nd night of me using my homemade mix, I hope I can get good growth as well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to try her potion for a while to see what my results will be. I ordered some from her and I also made my own. I think she is very gracious to share with us her recipe which she did not have to do if she was strictly about making a profit. I have been using her potion for about 3-4 days now and my hair is itching like crazy. Is anybody else's hair doing this. I have my hair in protective styles for 2 weeks so I won't take it down until next week. I just apply the oil to my scalp and I lightly massage it in, put on plastic wrap and scarf and go to bed. In the morning when i take off the plastic wrap, i take one of my goody hair pins and i'm scratching my scalp all over the place. Then i feel this tingle. Anyhow, i can't wait to wash it in 2 weeks to see how much newgrowth if any i did get.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 2, 2011)

fancypants007 said:


> I'm going to try her potion for a while to see what my results will be. I ordered some from her and I also made my own. I think she is very gracious to share with us her recipe which she did not have to do if she was strictly about making a profit. I have been using her potion for about 3-4 days now and my hair is itching like crazy. Is anybody else's hair doing this. I have my hair in protective styles for 2 weeks so I won't take it down until next week. I just apply the oil to my scalp and I lightly massage it in, put on plastic wrap and scarf and go to bed. In the morning when i take off the plastic wrap, i take one of my goody hair pins and i'm scratching my scalp all over the place. Then i feel this tingle. Anyhow, i can't wait to wash it in 2 weeks to see how much newgrowth if any i did get.



My scalp is itching like crazy as well and I have been using potion for about a week. Hopefully we all get good results!


----------



## THicknLong (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered it today..


----------



## rmwms (Jun 2, 2011)

I just received my potion Monday and started using it last night.  I had a major setback last month so I’m trying to regain my length. I got micro braids on Tuesday and I plan to get my edges touch up the end of June.  I’m going to oil my scalp with the potion every night and use Neutrogena triple moisture leave in down the length of my hair. My hair does well with braids but I’ll be able to tell if this potion works if I need to get my edges touch-up sooner.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Charla (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I've seen your results. Great job! Your potion really works. I've seen some of the other ladies using it and they are getting remarkable results. Tonight is the 2nd night of me using my homemade mix, I hope I can get good growth as well.


 
Platinum
Thanks, Platinum! I appreciate it.  Keep us posted with lots of pics!  Since I got such great results using it every other day, I decided to apply it every day in June to see if that makes a difference.  If not, I'll go back to using it just every other day.  I guess that's gonna force me into another legnth check by July 1!


----------



## chicha (Jun 2, 2011)

So this stuff works?

Is this stuff of a greasy nature like oil? Or more 'wet' where it will make your pressed hair go back?


----------



## CuteMeeka (Jun 3, 2011)

I received all of the ingredients and I am starting tonight.   

QUESTION:   Is everybody just oiling their scalp with it or are you coating the hair too?  I was only going to oil my scalp but at 4:57 in her video, she says that she "drenches" her hair in it every night.

Check it out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjVlyadK3ss&feature=related


----------



## EVA D DIVA (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been using the potion for 3days along with mn and a few other things. Hopefully this will give me the growth I have been searching for.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

chicha said:


> So this stuff works?
> 
> Is this stuff of a greasy nature like oil? Or more 'wet' where it will make your pressed hair go back?



Oil texture, it doesn't contain water so I don't think it will cause reversion.



CuteMeeka said:


> I received all of the ingredients and I am starting tonight.
> 
> QUESTION:   Is everybody just oiling their scalp with it or are you coating the hair too?  I was only going to oil my scalp but at 4:57 in her video, she says that she "drenches" her hair in it every night.
> 
> ...



I'm coating my hair with it as well applying to my scalp. It made my hair feel "protein-ish" (I know that's not a real word.) the first night but now my hair feels stronger.

My scalp itches like crazy so I hope this potion works.


----------



## candycotton (Jun 3, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I think so too. I said what I said up thread because there are ladies hoping to go from shoulder length to waist length by then end of the year. This is mostly on another board and I dare not say anything there because they have a "why not let us be great" mentality. Just be aware ladies, this woman is mostly full of crap. I believe castor oil and biotin can give you boasted growth, but it upsets me she's getting so much business from the naive. I really want to send her a ruler and a calendar because there's a lot that doesn't add up. Her BC just seemed to have an ulterior motive (or extremely bad timing).



The difference between that January and March picture does seem kinda suspect..


----------



## chicha (Jun 3, 2011)

@Platinum 
ok  thats good to know. I will order. Is there an order link in this  thread? And how are you doing with the potion? (Your little one is to  precious! Looks like dimples for days!)


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered some. . WML


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well her sister did an update vid, it's def longer because of Potion or just because of her regular growth patern IDK.  It seems like folks are having good results. I'll be keeping a watch out. 

sis's update http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjIYRw8VbPs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 3, 2011)

CuteMeeka said:


> I received all of the ingredients and I am starting tonight.
> 
> QUESTION:   Is everybody just oiling their scalp with it or are you coating the hair too?  I was only going to oil my scalp but at 4:57 in her video, she says that she "drenches" her hair in it every night.
> 
> ...



Hi CuteMeeka, I have been using my version of the potion for a week, and the oil made my hair feel really thick.  I now use a color applicator bottle with the long thin nozzle and apply it directly to my scalp.  I use lighter oils down the length of my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

chicha said:


> @Platinum
> ok  thats good to know. I will order. Is there an order link in this  thread? And how are you doing with the potion? (Your little one is to  precious! Looks like dimples for days!)




Hey Chicha. My grandson is a real sweetie. Thanks.  I believe you can order it from: www.hairdrenalin.com. I've only been using it for a few weeks, so I will update it a few weeks. Keep us posted if you decide to order or make it.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 3, 2011)

I have sparse very small  areas in my nape that have started to grow in using this potion. I was using it on my edges before, but I'm wearing a wig right now sewn down and it really makes me have to wash my wig way too often :-/. SO i only use it for my nape. Seeing great results. Helps keep my nape moisturized.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is another youtuber who has been getting good results from using the potion.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuFvRH2LN7o


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been lurking this thread since it started and has been using my homemade potion since April 11th. I was using sublime sulfur at first which worked pretty good but my hubby is allergic so that's a no go! I have seen some growth so will continue to use this since onion contains a natural sulfur and doesn't seem to bother him.   I will add pic at the beginning of next month.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok ladies im ready to jump on this bandwagon, I'm close to bsl and would love to be full mbl by the fall, and even if this doesn't stimulate growth thicker hair would be a plus too since I am a fine haired natural. I just ordered my garlic and onion seed oils. I will be in America on friday and I'll make my potion over the weekend probably while my family is asleep since I'll probably have jet lag. Im super excited to try this product.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jun 6, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## chicha (Jun 6, 2011)

KandyCurls you are supposed to saran wrap your hair??? What about a satin scarf?


----------



## sarathu (Jun 6, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Ordered mine. Is everyone doing the saran wrap?




I think most of us are. I personally want to do it exactly how valerie does it so I can get as much growth as possible.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 6, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Ordered mine. Is everyone doing the saran wrap?



Hi KC, I do the saran wrap or whole head baggy, but I find I cannot sleep through the night with either.  Lately, I only GHE for a few hours and then remove the plastic and tie my hair up with a silk or satin scarf.  I believe I am getting good results.  I have been using the potion for 1.5 weeks and I am only a inch away from BSL.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

chicha said:


> KandyCurls you are supposed to saran wrap your hair??? What about a satin scarf?



I use a plastic cap then cover it with a satin scarf. I wouldn't recommend using just a satin scarf because the oil will probably ruin it and your pillow cases. Also, the purpose of using the saran wrap is to use your body heat to open your pores in your scalp and allow your scalp to absorb the mixture.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 7, 2011)

I received my onion oil yesterday and added it to my potion. I think I may have added too much onion oil because the smell is very strong in my 16-20oz. potion mix. In fact my whole house permated with the smell of the onion oil. In the video I thought Valerie added 2 half full droppers of onion oil and she said to reduce the amount of garlic oil. So I added 2 half full dropper of onion oil, and 1 half full dropper of garlic oil, but you could definitely smell the onion oil in my potion. I added my garlic oil sometime last week and if I remember correctly, I smelled the garlic too, but now I don't smell it. I'm hoping this will happen with the onion oil, but this oil is very very strong, potent. I ordered the onion oil from Nature's Flavor, the website that Valerie has on her site. It's in my refrigerator and I'm hoping the smell will be absorbed into the mix. I put some of the oil on my nape area "kitchen" and this morning I didn't smell onion at all.  I added some rosemary and lavendor eo to my mix. I ordered an 8oz potion from Valerie and I will use that up and then I will use the potion that I made. One thing I can say, is when I put the potion on my scalp, saran wrap, put on silk scarf, my head becomes very very hot, on and off throughout the night. I can see growth, but I will definitely notice how much when I take down my 2-week protective style this weekend.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 7, 2011)

Some more results.....

After 2 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/user/ClassyCyone#p/u/5/QMX16tf9Rbo

After 1 month
http://www.youtube.com/user/ClassyCyone#p/u/0/KdmcK8f-7x4


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 7, 2011)

^Wow! She's getting great growth!! I need to order another bottle actually!!


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been lurking in this thread and waiting to see how everyone's results turned out. I went on Hairlista and I'm officially sold. I broke down and bought a bottle from her this morning. I'm anxious to see what will come of this.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 8, 2011)

MeowMix said:


> Some more results.....
> 
> After 2 weeks
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ClassyCyone#p/u/5/QMX16tf9Rbo
> ...




The tapes don't lie!


----------



## yora88 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I'm gonna be jumping on this one too....SMH


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jun 9, 2011)

MY POTION CAME TODAY!!! That was fast, [email protected]!


----------



## yora88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, so I just now ordered some today. SMH


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 10, 2011)

Got my potion in the mail today. I was surprised at how quickly it arrived and it was nicely packaged. I have a bald spot in my crown from my weave being too tight so I was anxious to try this stuff as soon as possible. I rubbed some  in on the bald spot just to get this party started. Tonight I will add a little more and do a massage and try the GHE. 

It does have a strong coffee smell and I hate the smell of coffee. Some people on Hairlista suggested mixing fragrance oils with it and I ordered a coconut lime verbena FO and added it to the bottle. That definately helped to cover the smell! 

Has anyone else noticed growth so far?


----------



## appplecidder (Jun 10, 2011)

Where did everyone order there's and how much was it....

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jun 10, 2011)

HairGroupie said:


> Got my potion in the mail today. I was surprised at how quickly it arrived and it was nicely packaged. I have a bald spot in my crown from my weave being too tight so I was anxious to try this stuff as soon as possible. I rubbed some in on the bald spot just to get this party started. Tonight I will add a little more and do a massage and try the GHE.
> 
> It does have a strong coffee smell and I hate the smell of coffee. Some people on Hairlista suggested mixing fragrance oils with it and I ordered a coconut lime verbena FO and added it to the bottle. That definately helped to cover the smell!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed growth so far?


 

Did yours have a label on it? Not that its a big deal but my bottle just came with a piece of tape covering the top.


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 10, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!

I have been using hairdrenline for a little over two weeks. 

This what I'm doing:
I apply the potion to my scalp, once every night (my hair is in braids) 
I massage for at least 30 minutes (I do it while I'm watching TV)
I wrap my hair with plastic wrap before going to bed
I am washing my hair once a week

Here is what I've noticed so far:
the potion softens my hair
my scalp was sore for a few days the first week
when I remove the plastic in the morning my scalp is extremely itchy
I am using about 4 oz every 7 days
I am definitely noticing growth and I can't wait to take my braids out to see how much




appplecidder said:


> Where did everyone order there's and how much was it....
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



@appplecidder I ordered the potion from hairdrenalin.com Her prices have gone up. Three weeks ago I paid $35.75 for 16oz with rush processing & tracking, today I paid $40.95 for 16 oz with standard processing and tracking. She sells 8, 16, and 32 oz now and no longer offers a 4 oz option. HTH


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL @ HER HAIR GROWTH PROGRESS SHIRTS


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 10, 2011)

HairGroupie said:


> Got my potion in the mail today. I was surprised at how quickly it arrived and it was nicely packaged. I have a bald spot in my crown from my weave being too tight so I was anxious to try this stuff as soon as possible. I rubbed some  in on the bald spot just to get this party started. Tonight I will add a little more and do a massage and try the GHE.
> 
> It does have a strong coffee smell and I hate the smell of coffee. Some people on Hairlista suggested mixing fragrance oils with it and I ordered a coconut lime verbena FO and added it to the bottle. That definately helped to cover the smell!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed growth so far?



I have been exercising extreme patience during this challenge.  When I started using my home made version of the potion on May 26th, I said I would use it for 30 days before doing a length check.  I took photos with a measuring tape at the beginning and I will take photos on June 26th with a measuring tape to actually see if the potion works as well as some say it does.  However, I have noticed my edges are filling in quite nicely.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jun 10, 2011)

For those that made it at home... Are y'all doing the onion/garlic seed oil?

Is it really necessary? I'm just curious because I don't see how 1-2 droppers could make a big difference.


----------



## Charla (Jun 10, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> LOL @ HER HAIR GROWTH PROGRESS SHIRTS


 
Um, there's no measurements on the back???erplexed


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 10, 2011)

Charla said:


> Um, there's no measurements on the back???erplexed



@Charla I Know! And the ruler is horizontal...Soooooo you just gotta take the shirt off, and lay it on the bed, lay your head on the tee, and have someone tell you your measurement. Duh!!! http://273748.spreadshirt.com/http://273748.spreadshirt.com/hairdrenalin-tee-red-A7587132/customize/color/295


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 10, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> For those that made it at home... Are y'all doing the onion/garlic seed oil?
> 
> Is it really necessary? I'm just curious because I don't see how 1-2 droppers could make a big difference.



I've added both to mine.  I'll let you know how well they work when I check my progress on June 26th.


----------



## Charla (Jun 10, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> @Charla I Know! And the ruler is horizontal...Soooooo you just gotta take the shirt off, and lay it on the bed, lay your head on the tee, and have someone tell you your measurement. Duh!!! http://273748.spreadshirt.com/


 
My side is hurting!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that shirt is just for advertising. There's a real growth measurement shirt.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jun 10, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> @appplecidder I ordered the potion from hairdrenalin.com Her prices have gone up. Three weeks ago I paid $35.75 for 16oz with rush processing & tracking, today I paid $40.95 for 16 oz with standard processing and tracking. She sells 8, 16, and 32 oz now *and no longer offers a 4 oz option*. HTH


 
Are you kidding me? That must mean this chick is flipping a profit. Oh well, glad she put her recipe out first I will just make my own because the more notoriety the product gets the higher it will go up. Guess she decided she did want to do it for the money


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 10, 2011)

My nape is showing some progress. Lets see how this continues  Haven't been able to use this on my edges as faithfully.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> LOL @ HER HAIR GROWTH PROGRESS SHIRTS



You're joking right? How the hell are you supposed to measure progress like that?


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 11, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Did yours have a label on it? Not that its a big deal but my bottle just came with a piece of tape covering the top.



Same here...just a bottle with a piece of tape. No instructions or labels. *shrug*


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 11, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Are you kidding me? That must mean this chick is flipping a profit. Oh well, glad she put her recipe out first I will just make my own because the more notoriety the product gets the higher it will go up. Guess she decided she did want to do it for the money



I thought the same thing. When I ordered earlier this week she still had the 4oz. That was the size I purchased because I wanted to test a small bit before I bought the big size. I just checked the site and her prices are definately going higher. Too bad...I was too lazy to cook it up myself, but if this works then I will definately make my own from now on.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 11, 2011)

bumping to see how things are going with this...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 11, 2011)

I started this on the 30th of May. I used my own formulation. I think I had results.


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried adding sulfur to this mix?


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 11, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Has anyone tried adding sulfur to this mix?




Some ladies did use sulfur in place of onion and garlic seed oil and achieved pretty much similar results. Onion and garlic seed oils are used because of their high sulfur content so yeah sublimed sulfur would be a good substitute, just be careful not to add too much as it can cause your hair to fall out.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh heck let me just post what I think I got. I used my own formulation which i made since I had all of the ing except for the garlic and onion oils (I used MSM instead since that's what I had at home). 

I used this since I think the 30th of May? Then stopped for like three days. So first pic is 29th of May and second pic is 10th of May so total of seven days usage. I tried to take pic in same position etc and I pull my hair as much as possible to make sure shrinkage isn't fooling my length.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 11, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> For those that made it at home... Are y'all doing the onion/garlic seed oil?
> 
> Is it really necessary? I'm just curious because I don't see how 1-2 droppers could make a big difference.



Sublimbed sulfur is a good substitute for the onion and garlic seed oil.


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 11, 2011)

KumakoXsd thanks for the response. I hope people will invest in making their own. Because the prices are insane...



KumakoXsd said:


> Sublimbed sulfur is a good substitute for the onion and garlic seed oil.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 11, 2011)

ladyviper

It is, so the prices are really high? how much does it cost to make? I have no want to make this and if it smells i know i won't be allowed to use the kitchen.

i've never cared for growth aids. didn't believe they worked or i was too lazy/cheap to care. but i'm curious about this. 

can someone tell me how fast you go through it? I'm thinking of buying some next month (if the prices don't jump) but i don't want to buy 8 oz and be done with it in 1.5 weeks. If it's like that i'll stick to my .4" growth


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 11, 2011)

brg240 Hi, well for a 32 oz it's like $70..
First no shade to the potion. I have never bought it. I make my own version and the ingredients in the potion are known for hairgrowth. My hair has never flourished better. And the reviews are very positive. An inch a month is not uncommon. So yes it works (for most)

The making costs for me (and I also infuse the oil with horsetail and nettle besides the black tea) is like not even $10 with all the ingredients per 32 oz. You do the math. 
For smell I use a blend of Rosemary, Lavender and Mint oil feels nice in the scalp and smell really nice!



brg240 said:


> @ladyviper
> 
> It is, so the prices are really high? how much does it cost to make? I have no want to make this and if it smells i know i won't be allowed to use the kitchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glamourstruckk (Jun 11, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> brg240 Hi, well for a 32 oz it's like $70..
> First no shade to the potion. I have never bought it. I make my own version and the ingredients in the potion are known for hairgrowth. My hair has never flourished better. And the reviews are very positive. An inch a month is not uncommon. So yes it works (for most)
> 
> The making costs for me (and I also infuse the oil with horsetail and nettle besides the black tea) is like not even $10 with all the ingredients per 32 oz. You do the math.
> For smell I use a blend of Rosemary, Lavender and Mint oil feels nice in the scalp and smell really nice!



Where do you purchase your supplies? I'm starting to think it'll be more cost effective to make.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jun 11, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm curious to know for anybody that made it, did they keep the tea packets intact so they didn't have to strain the oil for the loose tea? that seems like it would make making the potion way easier.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jun 12, 2011)

JessieLeleB said:


> I'm curious to know for anybody that made it, did they keep the tea packets intact so they didn't have to strain the oil for the loose tea? that seems like it would make making the potion way easier.



Yeah but then you'd have trapped oil on the tea bags... Just seems like it would waste oil.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jun 12, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> brg240 Hi, well for a 32 oz it's like $70..
> First no shade to the potion. I have never bought it. I make my own version and the ingredients in the potion are known for hairgrowth. My hair has never flourished better. And the reviews are very positive. An inch a month is not uncommon. So yes it works (for most)
> 
> The making costs for me (and I also infuse the oil with horsetail and nettle besides the black tea) is like not even $10 with all the ingredients per 32 oz. You do the math.
> For smell I use a blend of Rosemary, Lavender and Mint oil feels nice in the scalp and smell really nice!



I added horsetail to mine too!


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 12, 2011)

Glamourstruckk

Well I'm lucky. I live in Europe (lots of multi-cultural shops) I buy black tea from a Chinese shop. It's loose and really black. Smells soooooo strong. It's like 250 grams (almost 9 oz) for like $3. they usually put like 1-2 grams per teabag (like lipton does). So that's equivalent to 100-200 teabags.

All other products (oil,herbs) are bought locally at Turkish or Morrocan shop. I buy sublimed Sulfur 29 oz for $5.
I buy Castor by the Gallons..You might make a large investment first but if you stretch it out over several batches you will save money. The initial investment will be less than the $70 she charges for a 32 oz bottle. Believe me!



Glamourstruckk said:


> Where do you purchase your supplies? I'm starting to think it'll be more cost effective to make.


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 12, 2011)

kibbles318 I love horsetail it's a real hairbooster. 



kibbles318 said:


> I added horsetail to mine too!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jun 12, 2011)

ladyviper

*How much sublime sulphur are you putting (in place of garlic and onion oils) into the mixture?- i.e. how much sulphur per quantity (oz or litres etc) of potion?..... I have all the ingredients handy, except the onion and garlic oils and they don't sell the tinctures in my country only the dilutions  **

 in advance 

ETA: to add mention

*


----------



## CandyCurls (Jun 12, 2011)

*....................*

.........................


----------



## sarathu (Jun 15, 2011)

Well everyone so far the potion isn't doing much for me, so after I finish up what I have I won't be buying anymore and I'll be adding some sulfur to what's left to see if it does anything. Another reason I won't purchase again is because of the ridiculous price hikes, I mean daaang!

That is all


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jun 15, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Well everyone so far the potion isn't doing much for me, so after I finish up what I have I won't be buying anymore and I'll be adding some sulfur to what's left to see if it does anything. Another reason I won't purchase again is because of the ridiculous price hikes, I mean daaang!
> 
> That is all




Im with you on that 100%!!! Another member posted in here that she did the math and came up at $10. I did the math to make my own (with the sublimed sulfur in place of onion oil) and I came up at about the same price. So no....I have my 4 oz bottle that Im going to use up and then that's it.

Also, has anyone else noticed something about JBCO? This stuff separates. There's some sort of black ash that separates from the oil. There is a black castor oil from jamaica called Eyl castor oil and it's the real deal (disadvantage: ships from jamaica and takes a while to get to you) it doesn't do what JBCO is doing. I noticed this before only the sky knows why I decided to order this stuff anyway. 

But oh well, in the end it is cheaper to make your own so ladies please be kind to your pockets and just do it at home because this potion is becoming a hot commodity and she will continually raise the prices.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 15, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Im with you on that 100%!!! Another member posted in here that she did the math and came up at $10. I did the math to make my own (with the sublimed sulfur in place of onion oil) and I came up at about the same price. So no....I have my 4 oz bottle that Im going to use up and then that's it.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed something about JBCO? This stuff separates. There's some sort of black ash that separates from the oil. There is a black castor oil from jamaica called Eyl castor oil and it's the real deal (disadvantage: ships from jamaica and takes a while to get to you) it doesn't do what JBCO is doing. I noticed this before only the sky knows why I decided to order this stuff anyway.
> 
> But oh well, in the end it is cheaper to make your own so ladies please be kind to your pockets and just do it at home because this potion is becoming a hot commodity and she will continually raise the prices.



Ya I think I'll try to make own as well and funny thing is I was gonna buy the 32oz next so I went to the site, saw the new prices, and cussed her out in my head lmao. I think she would make more at cheaper prices but hey whatever floats her boat. Are you gonna make your own? Or are you done with the whole "potion" thing.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jun 15, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Ya I think I'll try to make own as well and funny thing is I was gonna buy the 32oz next so I went to the site, saw the new prices, and cussed her out in my head lmao. I think she would make more at cheaper prices but hey whatever floats her boat. Are you gonna make your own? Or are you done with the whole "potion" thing.




Im going to make my own and try to use some of the modifications that a few ladies in here have made. I admit its a good recipe but to keep going up on the prices will not keep many customers.


----------



## CuteMeeka (Jun 15, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Well everyone so far the potion isn't doing much for me, so after I finish up what I have I won't be buying anymore and I'll be adding some sulfur to what's left to see if it does anything. Another reason I won't purchase again is because of the ridiculous price hikes, I mean daaang!
> 
> That is all




 It is probably so she can keep up with the demand.  If she makes 10 bottles at $10 a piece, that’s $100.  If she makes 5 bottles at $20 a piece, that’s also $100.  You have to remember, she’s probably making this stuff at home in her oven.  A higher price is how she is able to deliver in a timely manner and not mess up her new business by having extremely long delivery times.  Not sure that I would order “potion” from her if I had to wait 6-8 weeks for it.   The prices ARE high… but if she’s smart, they will go down once she is able to keep up with the demand.

  Also, the onion and garlic seed oil site she posted on YouTube stays sold out…  That should tell you how many orders she is receiving.  Raising the price and getting a smaller number of orders is probably the only way she can survive right now…. It’s all about business and bottom lines, nothing personal.   erplexed


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

KandyCurls  I baggy with Potion every night. I was applying it to the length of my hair but it's somewhat drying (I guess because of the black tea). So I'm trying to decide whether if I'm going to continue or just apply to the scalp only.

Those prices are ridiculous, so I don't mind making my own.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 17, 2011)

The 4oz bottle is back by popular demand.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 17, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I think so too. I said what I said up thread because there are ladies hoping to go from shoulder length to waist length by then end of the year. This is mostly on another board and I dare not say anything there because they have a "why not let us be great" mentality. Just be aware ladies, this woman is mostly full of crap. I believe castor oil and biotin can give you boasted growth, but it upsets me she's getting so much business from the naive. I really want to send her a ruler and a calendar because there's a lot that doesn't add up. Her BC just seemed to have an ulterior motive (or extremely bad timing).



I completely agree and I think I know which board you're talking about...

She also just completely dogged doing a BC video and also dogged doing hair measurements properly as well... it's sad that she isn't even backing her product properly.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 17, 2011)

chicha said:


> So this stuff works?
> 
> Is this stuff of a greasy nature like oil? Or more 'wet' where it will make your pressed hair go back?



It's an oil.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Is anyone applying their Potion to the length of their hair? 

I was but now I'm just applying it to the scalp. It made my hair feel a little coated and dry (but stronger). I'm in the process of making a 2nd batch and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to add Sulfur powder to it. I used Onion and Garlic powders the first time because I couldn't find the oils. (I found garlic oil in the health food store but no onion oil).


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I think so too. I said what I said up thread because there are ladies hoping to go from shoulder length to waist length by then end of the year. *This is mostly on another board and I dare not say anything there because they have a "why not let us be great" mentality.* Just be aware ladies, this woman is mostly full of crap. I believe castor oil and biotin can give you boasted growth, but it upsets me she's getting so much business from the naive. I really want to send her a ruler and a calendar because there's a lot that doesn't add up. Her BC just seemed to have an ulterior motive (or extremely bad timing).



I know which board you're talking about. This stuff works (atleast my homemade mix does because I *refuse* to pay that much money for something I can make at home ) but some of the ladies their are reporting amazing testimony but the pics are usually poor quality so I'm not convinced that anyone has gained 3 inches in 7 weeks. Not bashing anyone, just calling it like I see it. 

I, however, will continue using my homemade mix because I am seeing some growth.


----------



## islanchile (Jun 18, 2011)

I got over an inch of growth in a month (far more than normal).  I made my own potion.  I'm happy and I'm grateful Valerie shared her recipe.


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Is anyone applying their Potion to the length of their hair?
> 
> I was but now I'm just applying it to the scalp. It made my hair feel a little coated and dry (but stronger). I'm in the process of making a 2nd batch and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to add Sulfur powder to it. I used Onion and Garlic powders the first time because I couldn't find the oils. (I found garlic oil in the health food store but no onion oil).



Platinum I am only applying to scalp not the length of my hair, but inevitably the potion still gets in my hair. When my hair is freshly washed and I apply hairdrenaline it makes my hair soft, but after a few days it gets dry and I have to wash it again.  Sulfur worked for me in the past as a growth aid, but was very drying. Some ladies are claiming excellent results with adding sulfur to their potion, good luck.


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wow, I don't see much of a difference between Jan 12 and April 12 in the 2nd set of pics. But then you looks at the first set March and April, it looks like she went from SL to APL.erplexed What's going on?



With the second set it looks like in Jan her hair was straight and in April her hair was air dried? I don't relax bone straight so it always looks so much shorter unless it's soaked in water or flat ironed. That's why I try to only compare length checks in close to the same state (air dried vs. flat ironed vs.  recently relaxed and flat ironed all give me different results since I suck at doing a great flat iron when I'm too far post relaxer) or it throws things off. 

Back to skipping around this thread to read people's results.


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 19, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Ya I think I'll try to make own as well and funny thing is I was gonna buy the 32oz next so I went to the site, saw the new prices, and cussed her out in my head lmao. I think she would make more at cheaper prices but hey whatever floats her boat. Are you gonna make your own? Or are you done with the whole "potion" thing.



sarathu why were you considering purchasing more (@ the old prices) if the potion is not doing much for you? Did you take anymore pics? Just curious if the potion accelerated your growth at all or did you just see your normal growth rate.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 19, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> sarathu why were you considering purchasing more (@ the old prices) if the potion is not doing much for you? Did you take anymore pics? Just curious if the potion accelerated your growth at all or did you just see your normal growth rate.



Just trying to give it more time because my growth tends to sneak up on me when it comes so I was gonna buy more since the prices weren't bad. And I'll take a pic when I wake up lol maybe there has been some and I just haven't noticed. I doubt it though.


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 20, 2011)

I've stopped putting it on my whole head now and just put it on the bald spot in my crown. I've been using it for about a week now and my friends and family have confirmed that there is new hair growing in that spot. It's actually starting to become curly. I will keep applying it there and give it more time before I say it's working for sure.


Platinum, 

I was also putting it on the length of my hair and I found it to be very drying. I'm already having a really tough time trying to maintain moisture so I stopped doing that and just started putting it on my scalp. Valerie made a recent video that shows how to apply the potion and she says to just put it on the scalp.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 20, 2011)

So I added sulfur to my potion like last week and I think it's working because my scalp is sore and itchy and for me that = growth.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunday will make 30 days that I have been using the potion. I will straighten my hair and post photos from May 26th when I began and Sunday's results--good or bad.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jun 21, 2011)

sarathu
*How much sulphur did you add per ounce of potion? thanks in advance
*


sarathu said:


> So I added sulfur to my potion like last week and I think it's working because my scalp is sore and itchy and for me that = growth.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 21, 2011)

Kachi said:


> sarathu
> *How much sulphur did you add per ounce of potion? thanks in advance
> *



Umm I had 4oz in the bottle and did a half of a teaspoon of sulfur. They usually say to put a heaping teaspoon per 8oz of oil but make sure your not going to have a reaction! Are you gonna put some in too?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

I added sulfur to my 2nd batch but I haven't used up the first batch yet. My first batch smells like Sweet Tea but this batch smell like chicken grease.


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 23, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Sunday will make 30 days that I have been using the potion. I will straighten my hair and post photos from May 26th when I began and Sunday's results--good or bad.



newgrowth15 This week makes 30 days for me too, but I decided to wait the whole 7 weeks to do my length check. Plus my hair is still in braids and I don't really feel like taking them out. I'm looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 23, 2011)

@make me over, I am anxious to see the results.  If I haven't gained any length, I have certainly gained thickness.  Sunday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jun 24, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Umm I had 4oz in the bottle and did a half of a teaspoon of sulfur. They usually say to put a heaping teaspoon per 8oz of oil but make sure your not going to have a reaction! Are you gonna put some in too?



Yeah I will be putting sulfur in my potion, in place of the onion & garlic oils.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2011)

I finished up Valerie's potion that I bought from her and I'm now using the one I made and this stuff stinks sooo bad. I followed the recipe precisely. I added my garlic oil and it was strong for a day or two and then it blended in where I didn't smell anymore. Valerie has two different sites where to buy the onion oil and garlic oil. On her YouTube channel she lists links to it, but on her website, she has another vendor where you can buy from. I ordered my onion oil from the vendor on her website, Natures Flavoring and let me tell you this onion oil is soooo potent and strong. I added it to my potion and it has been a week or more since I added it and I still smell the onion. It smells like a toasted onion bagel. I apply at night and in the morning I smell a faint smell. I do have my hair neutraliser spray that i spray all over my hair to neutralise the smell of the onion. Has anybody else ordered from this vendor? What about those who have ordered the onion oil from the link on her YouTube channel. Can you smell the onion oil when you add it to your potion. I'm just curious because I'm wondering if the next batch I make, if i should decrease the onion oil, instead of 2 half dropper, do 1. Any response will be appreciated.


----------



## liloneonpc (Jun 24, 2011)

fancypants007, how was the growth with the potion?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2011)

I see some growth, but not a heck of alot. I see hairgrowth especially around my thinning areas and my hairline is filling in with baby hairs. I have been using my potion with the stinky smell for only a few days and I can honestly say that it seems like my thinning areas are filling in alot quicker than when I was using Valeries potion. I've read favorable things about onions making your hair grow faster and all of us know that garlic helps with shedding so I think it is a good concoction. I especially like the greenhouse effect keeping the hair moist. I'm going to keep using it but I'm going to make my own. I'm putting my hair in braids in another week and I will concentrate more on massaging my scalp because I think the potion and massaging the scalp thoroughly is the key to fast hairgrowth. I have not been so thorough with massaging my scalp because it's hard to do when you wear your hair in protective styles. Anyhow I will be more efficient at massaging my scalp especially since I will be in braids. I will keep everyone posted. Sulfur is good for hair growth too, but I got allergic reactions from it so I'm going to stick with the onion oil.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 25, 2011)

fancypants007 which onion oil did you buy?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 26, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @brg240 Hi, well for a 32 oz it's like $70..
> First no shade to the potion. I have never bought it. I make my own version and the ingredients in the potion are known for hairgrowth. My hair has never flourished better. And the reviews are very positive. An inch a month is not uncommon. So yes it works (for most)
> 
> The making costs for me (and I also infuse the oil with horsetail and nettle besides the black tea) is like not even $10 with all the ingredients per 32 oz. You do the math.
> For smell I use a blend of Rosemary, Lavender and Mint oil feels nice in the scalp and smell really nice!





kibbles318 said:


> I added horsetail to mine too!



ladyviperkibbles318 Is the horsetail a loose herb or a bagged tea. I've heard of it before but I've never attempted to purchase it.

Also, ladyviper, how many bags of nettle tea did you use?


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 26, 2011)

nakialovesshoes

Hi  Horsetail is a herb with high silica content and I buy it loose. I love it because it really speeds up the growth proces. I also use nettle loose not the tea. I actually received seeds of an Arabic guy for a special nettle from his native country.  I'm planning to grow this on my patio. I use 4 tbs of each per 32 oz. Hope this helps!



nakialovesshoes said:


> @ladyviper@kibbles318 Is the horsetail a loose herb or a bagged tea. I've heard of it before but I've never attempted to purchase it.
> 
> Also, ladyviper, how many bags of nettle tea did you use?


----------



## kibbles318 (Jun 26, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> ladyviperkibbles318 Is the horsetail a loose herb or a bagged tea. I've heard of it before but I've never attempted to purchase it.
> 
> Also, ladyviper, how many bags of nettle tea did you use?



It comes in both forms. I have it in tea bags and capsule form.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

I started using the potion on May 27, 2011.  I took pictures with a tape measure on that day.  I made my own potion using the following:
20 oz. of JBCO
2 oz of Assam Black Tea (purchased at the local Indian Market)
1/2 oz of Cayenne Pepper
30 capsules of Super Potent Biotin (5000 mcg)
2 half droppers of onion oil
1 half dropper of garlic seed oil
1/2 oz of MSM powder
2 Tbs. Lavender oil for scent

I applied the potion only to my scalp.  I'm natural and applying it to my hair made my hair extra thick and difficult to manipulate.  I GHE'd and whole head baggied most nights for a few hours.  I would wake up in the middle of the night and take the plastic off, because my head would be soaked and my throat would start to hurt.  I would then just tie my hair up in a silk scarf for the rest of the night.

I am a very slow grower, only gaining 1/4 inch per month prior to using the potion.

And now for the pictures...


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are photos of my left and right edges.  Braids took my left edges out several years ago and nothing I did would grow them back in....until I started using the potion on May 27, 2011.  My edges are filling in nicely now.

For some reason, I cannot upload the Potion Challenge Left Side 6-27-11 photo.  Once I figure out how to resize it, I will try again.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15

Wow! Congrats!!! That's some nice growth. Your hair seems to have thickened up, too.

Love your recipe, too!! Bought some garlic seed oil yesterday and just ordered the MSM powder and Assam black tea. 

Does your potion smell? OR does the smell dissipate after it's been on your head for a little while.....

Again GREAT GROWTH!!! The proof's in the pictures!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pompous Blue, yes my hair has really thickened up.  The potion does have that certain smell to it, but the lavender oil helps quite a bit.  I don't smell the onion or garlic at all.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## ladyviper (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15

I agree newgrowth15 some pics from people who bought this potion would be awesome! Or people who made some themselves!


newgrowth15 said:


>


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @newgrowth15
> 
> I agree newgrowth15 some pics from people who bought this potion would be awesome! Or people who made some themselves!



ladyviper, did you go back one page to see my tape measure results?


----------



## ladyviper (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15 no I hadn't but did just now.. what an impressive growth and so thick. I see you also use loose tea me too. I hate the bags. Congrats girl. I can't wait till it's December to see your end of the year results...



newgrowth15 said:


> @ladyviper, did you go back one page to see my tape measure results?


----------



## mikimix (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to try this when I get castor oil


----------



## kibbles318 (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


>



Did you apply everyday?

I've been using since early June... I seem to be growing but I'm in Senegalese twists so o can't really measure.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I started using hairdrenalin June 1.  The pictures on the left in my signature are from 6/9 the ones on the right are from today.  I see growth in the front.  On the sides I see a little less and if I put my face right up in the computer, I think I see something in the back.  Has anyone else noticed this?  TIA.  HHJ

Oh... I made my own...just tweaked it with some rosemary and lavendar oil to cut the smell


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> Did you apply everyday?
> 
> I've been using since early June... I seem to be growing but I'm in Senegalese twists so o can't really measure.



kibbles318, yes, I applied the potion everyday.  I applied it to my edges twice a day and I massaged each time I applied it.  I only GHE'd and baggied for a few hours at night, because once my head gets damp, I get a sore throat.  I think you will be nicely surprised when you take your twists down.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

mikimix said:


> I'm going to try this when I get castor oil



mikimix, do try it and please post your before and after photos.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

MeowMix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I started using hairdrenalin June 1.  The pictures on the left in my signature are from 6/9 the ones on the right are from today.  I see growth in the front.  On the sides I see a little less and if I put my face right up in the computer, I think I see something in the back.  Has anyone else noticed this?  TIA.  HHJ
> 
> Oh... I made my own...just tweaked it with some rosemary and lavendar oil to cut the smell



@MeowMix, if you look back one page, you will see my tape measure results from using the potion for just 30 days.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> @MeowMix, if you look back one page, you will see my tape measure results from using the potion for just 30 days.


 
newgrowth15.  Thanks for replying.  I was just so in awe of your hair I didn't really notice that your back is growing faster.    HHJ


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

MeowMix, the back of my hair grows much faster and is a completely different texture from the rest of my hair.  It doesn't have much of a curl pattern and at first, I though it was heat damage, but upon further examination, that is what grows out from my scalp.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15.  Wow you can really see it in that picture.  Thanks for sharing.  I can't believe I'm just now coming to realize that some parts of my hair my grow faster than others

I'm going to update in a moth and see what happens.  HHJ


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

MeowMix.  I can't wait to see your results.  A tape measure will encourage you even further.  When it doesn't look like your hair is growing, the tape will tell the real story.  I know that's what worked for me.


----------



## Taina (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm actually amazed, i've been reading about this since yesterday, here and also at Hairlista (all the pictures over there made me make my own potion today, but i tweaked it A LOT!  almost another thing but the original hahaha i just hope it works ^^


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> I started using the potion on May 27, 2011. I took pictures with a tape measure on that day. I made my own potion using the following:
> 20 oz. of JBCO
> 2 oz of Assam Black Tea (purchased at the local Indian Market)
> 1/2 oz of Cayenne Pepper
> ...


 


Pompous Blue said:


> @newgrowth15
> 
> Wow! Congrats!!! That's some nice growth. Your hair seems to have thickened up, too.
> 
> ...


 
@newgrowth15All I can say about your progress is WOWSER, WOWSER, WOWSER!!! Question for you & Pompous Blue- where in the world can I get this onion oil & garlic oil as quickly as possible? I'm going to the Indian stores tomorrow to find the Assam black tea. I already have the sulfur & I know where I can find JBCO locally.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

nakialovesshoes, thank you and I ordered both from Aamzon.com

For the onion oil (Allium Cepa-Potency: LM 3)
Sold by: Hahnemann Laboratories
Price: $23.95

For the garlic oil (Garlic Extract Liquid)
Sold by: Livamed
Price:  $15.00

I know they are a little pricey, but they will last a long time and through a lot of batches.

I hope you get your ingredients soon, so that I can see more progress photos in this thread.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

Taina said:


> I'm actually amazed, i've been reading about this since yesterday, here and also at Hairlista (all the pictures over there made me make my own potion today, but i tweaked it A LOT!  almost another thing but the original hahaha i just hope it works ^^



Taina, what did you put in your potion pray tell.


----------



## Taina (Jun 27, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Taina, what did you put in your potion pray tell.


Add some extra oils, Rosemary and Jojoba and also horsetail herb. I used onion and garlic powder as I didnt find the oils here (ppl didn't know what i was talking about hahaha ) and i read some listas used the powder... so i just hope i didn't messed up the experiment 

I will be taking pictures tho


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 27, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @newgrowth15All I can say about your progress is WOWSER, WOWSER, WOWSER!!! Question for you & Pompous Blue- where in the world can I get this onion oil & garlic oil as quickly as possible? I'm going to the Indian stores tomorrow to find the Assam black tea. I already have the sulfur & I know where I can find JBCO locally.


nakialovesshoes I bought the garlic oil from the grocery store (Rinaldo's Organic Garlic Gold) along with onion powder. And since I couldn't find the Assam tea anywhere locally, I ordered it online from http://www.naturesflavors.com/. This is my 1st time ordering from them so I don't know how fast their shipping will be. The garlic oil is a mixture of EVOO and roasted organic garlic.

HTH


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so I just ordered my garlic & onion oils. I swore no more bandwagons & here I go again. LOL

Anyhoo, I have some questions. Since this is supposed to be a homemade version of JBCO, is it overkill to use JBCO as the base?

What about adding actual sulfur to the mix in addition to the onion & garlic oils?

Also, would it be overkill to use a low heat conditioning cap for the GHE?

If this works on me, everyone will be getting a bottle of my "magic growth potion" for Christmas. Insert evil laugh here...


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 28, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay, so I just ordered my garlic & onion oils. I swore no more bandwagons & here I go again. LOL
> 
> Anyhoo, I have some questions. Since this is supposed to be a homemade version of JBCO, is it overkill to use JBCO as the base?
> 
> ...



nakialovesshoes, I used JBCO because that is what I had on hand and it worked very well.

I have heard of many on Hairlista who add sulfur to the mix; however, you need to be very careful with the amount and how you handle it.  There is a thread about it on Hairlista http://www.hairlista.com/group/6ini...lenge/forum/topics/use-sublimed-sulfur-safely.

As far as the conditioning cap for GHE, I think that's a great idea.

It looks like Christmas will be coming early for everyone you know, since I am pretty certain you will get good results.  Don't forget the tape measure to keep actual track of your progress.  HHJ


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay I have another question. Since some had added nettle & horsetail, I was thinking of adding some more herbs to the concoction like: rosemary, sage, coltsfoot, peppermint & lavender. (Just maybe a tsp or so of each.)

Again, I just want to make sure this isn't overkill?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 28, 2011)

chocolat79 said:


> fancypants007 which onion oil did you buy?



I purchased my onion oil from this website: http://www.naturesflavors.com/advan...ies_id=&inc_subcat=1&keywords=onion&x=20&y=10

This onion oil is very potent and strong, but no one has said anything to me about the smell of onion, not even my husband who stays up in my face.


----------



## Taina (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine smells horrible >,< i don't exactly know what it is, but DH said my hair smells like damaged chicken soup. I co-wash every day tho, so i just stink at home  .


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi ladies, I'm all about mixing and saving money here is link to making onion oil. You can do the same with garlic. I made garlic oil for shedding hair by using olive oil and letting it sit for 10 days. 


http://www.tandurust.com/essentialo...ke-onion-oil-for-hair-and-their-benefits.html

http://www.whatcausesbaldness.net/A-Surprising-Treatment.htm

http://www.common-sense-health.com/topical-onion-and-garlic-extracts-can-stop-hair-loss.htm


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 30, 2011)

I got my onion & garlic oils from the ABC Homeopathy that was listed on the YT video. I just checked my status & my order has shipped. I can't wait. In the meantime, I've been using my BT & baggying at night.


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 30, 2011)

newgrowth15 congrats on your growth!!! Your pics speak for themselves. KUTGW!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 30, 2011)

garlic oil is very easy to make and you don't have to let it sit for days either. I've made it before to stop shedding.


----------



## islanchile (Jun 30, 2011)

Please be careful making your own garlic oil.  There is a botulism risk:

http://www.gourmetgarlicgardens.com/pickle.htm#anchorfdagarlicinoil

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/food-aliment/garlic-ail-eng.php


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 30, 2011)

Taina said:


> Mine smells horrible >,< i don't exactly know what it is, but DH said my hair smells like damaged chicken soup. I co-wash every day tho, so i just stink at home  .



Too funny but I'm glad to hear that someone else potion smells. The one you purchase from Valerie does not smell though. I wonder why.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 30, 2011)

I got my onion oil today!!!! My potion is complete! I've been using it with everything except the onion oil, but I can't wait to use it tonight!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 30, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> @newgrowth15 congrats on your growth!!! Your pics speak for themselves. KUTGW!



make_me_over, thanks.  I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I had taken pics. I can say that my homemade potion is definitely working because I'm seeing some good growth, even in my nape are which has always been a problem area. I don't think it's going to be 3inches in 7 weeks but better than my usual 1/4 to 1/3 inches in a month.

Keep up the good work and HHG everyone!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wish I had taken pics. I can say that my homemade potion is definitely working because I'm seeing some good growth, even in my nape are which has always been a problem area. I don't think it's going to be 3inches in 7 weeks but better than my usual 1/4 to 1/3 inches in a month.
> 
> Keep up the good work and HHG everyone!



Platinum, start from here.  Take some pictures and don't forget the tape measure.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone gotten their onion oil from Amazon? I put it in my potion, but I didn't smell anything. My garlic oil definitely smells like garlic oil though!

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Taina (Jul 1, 2011)

Let me tell you ladies, that i have 3 days using the potion, and i'm feeling the growth already (i have to say i got he average growth pero month, nothing special) So i'm very happy to know that is working for me too, i was worried as i had to make some changes in the recipe.

fancypants007 I found what it is! is the pills that stinks in mine xDDDD but i'm already getting used to the smell ^^


----------



## chicha (Jul 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wish I had taken pics. I can say that my homemade potion is definitely working because I'm seeing some good growth, even in my nape are which has always been a problem area. I don't think it's going to be 3inches in 7 weeks but better than my usual 1/4 to 1/3 inches in a month.
> 
> Keep up the good work and HHG everyone!



Platinum Congrats! I know you're glad to see your hard work pay off. Did you use it every night? I need to get to it.


----------



## chicha (Jul 1, 2011)

newgrowth15 I do see improvement at your temples. I'm going to start using tonight. Way to go!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> Platinum Congrats! I know you're glad to see your hard work pay off. Did you use it every night? I need to get to it.



chicha Thanks. I'm using it every night. I didn't purchase from Valerie, I made my own. My first batch was pretty good but I added Sulfur to my latest batch, I'm waiting to see how it's going to work. Good luck!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 1, 2011)

I made my own version of the hair portion.
The ingredients I used 600 ml of West Indian castor oil
1/2 bottle of Cayenne pepper
25g of Sulphur powder
45 teaspoons of Assam Tea
30 Biotin 5mg
I mixed thoroughly and after infusing for 51/2 hours and cooling down, I strained through a cheese cloth and I was left with 350 ml of hair portion, then added 2 drops of garlic essential oil, and 4 drops of onion essential oil. For the scent added several drops of essential oil of lavender, melissa and orange.  I started using the hair portion on this Monday 27th June and I be updating 27th July.  I have taken my before pictures and I will taking my after picture and showing comparisions on my blog.  I am really looking forward to my results and I am very impressed at the results on this board and the ladies on Hairlista.


----------



## Muse (Jul 1, 2011)

Had to come back out of hiding for this one. Are there any heavy shedders that use this? Does it slow shedding? 

Also if a few of us set up our own shops and sold this it at lower prices it would drive her prices down. Even if we just did it in the exchange forum. Just an idea.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 1, 2011)

chicha said:


> @newgrowth15 I do see improvement at your temples. I'm going to start using tonight. Way to go!



chica, thanks.  I don't know if you saw my length results.  They are on page 13 post #260 in this thread.  This potion really does work.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 1, 2011)

Valerie, I wish you well on your growth and please post your 30 day results here as well.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 1, 2011)

Valerie  Where do you purchase your castor oil? the castor oil I usually get ships straight from jamaica and takes forever.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 1, 2011)

@ Newgrowth, thank you very much for your encouraging words. 
@ OsnapCnapp, West Indian castor oil, is very similar to regular castor oil, however it is very thick and clear.


----------



## chicha (Jul 1, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> @chica, thanks.  I don't know if you saw my length results.  They are on page 13 post #260 in this thread.  This potion really does work.



Wow thanks for that! Length and growth? Get it newgrowth15!  

Did you make your own or use the lady who sells it? I need to fill in my temples and bald spots so knowing exactly what you used will help me.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 1, 2011)

chica, I made my own.  The recipe is in that same post.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 2, 2011)

I was intrigued by this concoction and  order my onion & garlic oils right away!  I was using the sublimed sulphur but DH is allergic so I'm glad I found an alternative.  I said all that to say I wanted to share my results. 

I made my own and started using it on April 4th.  I used Green tea extract instead of Black tea. Then added both Black tea and Green tea extract for the month of June. 




HHG...grow&retain

eta: I used coconut oil instead of castor oil.  For me castor oil always seem to make my hair shed more erplexed


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 2, 2011)

DesignerCurls.  WOW.  Your hair did grow.  Nice job.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 2, 2011)

My edges are growing like weeds!! Longer and nicer as well, my baby hairs look great, I just wish all my head would do the same T_T


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 2, 2011)

If you use warmed olive oil, castor or almond and apply it to the scalp with cotton wool, then massage the scalp, you will get the same results of faster hair growth.  IMHO, all that extra is not necessary unless you suffer from scalp conditions like dandruff etc.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> If you use warmed olive oil, castor or almond and apply it to the scalp with cotton wool, then massage the scalp, you will get the same results of faster hair growth.  IMHO, all that extra is not necessary unless you suffer from scalp conditions like dandruff etc.



Guitarhero that sounds simple enough. And I see how it could work. It kind of reminds me of a castor oil pack that you apply to your skin to pull out infections or sickness.  Unfortunately for me I can't use castor oil I had to substitute with coconut oil and I am allergic to olive oil.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

KumakoXsd said:


> My edges are growing like weeds!! Longer and nicer as well, my baby hairs look great, I just wish all my head would do the same T_T



Sound great KumakoXsd!  Share some pitcha!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> @DesignerCurls.  WOW.  Your hair did grow.  Nice job.



newgrowth Yes I made it past my APL length hump so I am pleased with my prgress!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 3, 2011)

Will do!!! I just have to find the time this week, it's going to be soon I hope!


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't take any before pics since I'm in twists and started using the mix while I'm in twists... It's grown a lot but how much, that I don't know. Haven't charted progress. But... I'm taking my twists down this week and I'll take a starting pic from there and chart my progress and post 1st week of August.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh and I made my own....

Mix of Regular Castor Oil and JBCO
30 Biotin 
30 bags of Tetley black tea( cut open)
6 bags horsetail (cut open)
1/2 bottle Cayanne pepper
Peppermint Oil( just a few drops)
And just recently added sublimed sulfur.

I don't use every night but when I do use I GHE with a conditioner cap and scarf.


----------



## chicha (Jul 3, 2011)

I've noticed my shipment was very thick. Is that what she uses,* castor oil?* Is it thick?

If so thats good because I've read* it's good for penetrating the scalp* and skin. All oils do not. And some will but not as well as others.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 3, 2011)

chicha

Castor oil is very thick !


----------



## chicha (Jul 3, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @chicha
> 
> Castor oil is very thick !


growinghealthyhair ok then so thats likely whats in  it. Thanks!


----------



## mikimix (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG GUYS 
I'M SORRY BUT WHAT THE F%@!
i tried making this but it CAUGHT ON FIRE after an hour and it wasn't even on a high temperature!

I put it in the oven and when I came back in an hour, the smoke alarm was going off and there was smoke. I turned it off and opened the oven door and the 'potion' itself looked fine. So I thought I'd just leave it there and close the door. After 30 SECONDS I looked and it was ON FIRE!!!!

My cousin had to open the oven door and splash it with cold water and the flame became even bigger!!! 

I'm kind of annoyed because i spent a bit of money on the ingredients :/

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 4, 2011)

^^wow this is why I'm afraid to make my own :-(


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix said:


> OMG GUYS
> I'M SORRY BUT WHAT THE F%@!
> i tried making this but it CAUGHT ON FIRE after an hour and it wasn't even on a high temperature!
> 
> ...



mikimix Did you use onion and garlic oils? Did you mix all of the ingredients before baking? It's my understanding that you're not supposed to add the onion and garlic oils until after the mixture was prepared and has cooled. Also, for future reference, *NEVER* pour water on a grease or water fire. If you need to extinguish these types of fires, use baking soda or salt.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix said:


> OMG GUYS
> I'M SORRY BUT WHAT THE F%@!
> i tried making this but it CAUGHT ON FIRE after an hour and it wasn't even on a high temperature!
> 
> ...



What did your mix consist of? Also what temp did you have stove on?


----------



## mikimix (Jul 4, 2011)

Two bottles of castor oil
A small container of cayenne pepper (like the normal size it is in the store)
about 40 biotin pills, crushed up
20 bags of black tea 

I dont know what temp the oven was at since the oven I used was old and the markings had rubbed off. But I know it wasn't high since I made sure that I only turned it a little.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix said:


> Two bottles of castor oil
> A small container of cayenne pepper (like the normal size it is in the store)
> about 40 biotin pills, crushed up
> 20 bags of black tea
> ...



Did you cut open the tea bags? Idk what happened....


----------



## mikimix (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah i cut them open and poured them in

maybe the oven was weird? idk


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix said:


> Two bottles of castor oil
> A small container of cayenne pepper (like the normal size it is in the store)
> about 40 biotin pills, crushed up
> 20 bags of black tea
> ...



mikimix I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like your oven may have been too high. Do you have a crock pot? You can make it in a crock pot on low heat. Family Dollar and Dollar General have small pots for about $10.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 4, 2011)

omg never put out an oil fire with water! the water will just spread the oil. you have to smother it either with a fire extinguisher or dirt or blanket.

ETA: wet blanket/rag


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 4, 2011)

mikimix, so sorry to hear about your mishap.  I'm glad no one got hurt.  Did you use an oven safe dish for the potion.  Did you stir your ingredients thoroughly before putting them in the oven?  I've made two batches already with no issues.  I use Pyrex glass baking dishes in the oven and I set it at 200 degrees--never higher.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's hard to say if you didn't have an idea of the oven temp. Sorry this happened to you  Maybe try it in an oven where you know the temp next time. 

ETA:  if your oven is that old, the calibration is probably way off, so even your speculation of 200 degrees could be totally wrong. New thought: try an oven thermometer


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm taking my braids out and checking my progress next Friday. Any updates ladies?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 7, 2011)

sweetlaughter said:


> omg never put out an oil fire with water! the water will just spread the oil. you have to smother it either with a fire extinguisher or dirt or blanket.
> 
> ETA: wet blanket/rag



or some salt


----------



## natalie20121 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lord help me....i just ordered a bottle. Too lazy to make it myself. I'm starting at APL. I was hoping to reach BSL by the end of the year so maybe this will ensure that I make it there. i'll post pics right before i begin


----------



## blackbarbietea (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck but I don't wanna smell like I work at chipotle...

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## chicha (Jul 8, 2011)

^^  I sure could use some.

*Does this stuff have some cayenne pep?* I was just reading how it may regrow bald spots. I'm just wondering. Hummm...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes it does contain cayenne pepper.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 8, 2011)

I was very concerned about more hair shedding than usual but it's been cleared up by Lajours on Hairlista, who says it is due to scalp stimulation and new follicle formation. So it shows that it works!


----------



## chicha (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Thanks.

Is anyone having growth in balding areas?


----------



## chicha (Jul 8, 2011)

bump bump  f


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 10, 2011)

chicha said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> Is anyone having growth in balding areas?



chicha, my edges are filling in quite nicely.  How is the potion working for you?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump, bump, BUMP!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been wearing two-strand twists since July 4th and I'm seeing growth (1/4-1/2 in.). Not bad for a slow grower. I wish I would have had my daughter to take pics. I'll probably retwist and take a starter pic for an accurate comparison with another pic in a few weeks.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ummm anyone get their 3 inches yet???


----------



## mikimix (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying one last time 
using a pyrex dish this time
I think my fire was a result of the dish I used and the oven

I hope this turns out ok!


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 15, 2011)

MsEveMarie said:


> Ummm anyone get their 3 inches yet???



Yes plenty of people have at hairlista  have gotten if not 3 then at least 2 inches. I started while in twists. I had a lot of growth after I took them out but since I didn't chart everything I don't know how much growth was from the oil. I'm gonna start back using next week ( took a break for a relaxer) and really document everything this time.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 15, 2011)

mikimix said:


> I'm trying one last time
> using a pyrex dish this time
> I think my fire was a result of the dish I used and the oven
> 
> I hope this turns out ok!



*Good luck*


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just started the 2nd challenge on Hairlista, but didn't document until the beginning of this month, so although I know I've gotten growth so far, I don't know how much

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 16, 2011)

But does biotin really work topically?


----------



## mikimix (Jul 16, 2011)

I only put the potion in the oven for about 3 hours. Is it still good?


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm glad to see and hear about everybody's progress and setbacks. Well it has been 7 weeks for me and I plan to post my results today. I am struggling to get these braids out without breaking any hairs, so it is taking me a while (I'm almost done though). I definitely got some growth, but I'll be back with pics.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I've been wearing two-strand twists since July 4th and I'm seeing growth (1/4-1/2 in.). Not bad for a slow grower. I wish I would have had my daughter to take pics. I'll probably retwist and take a starter pic for an accurate comparison with another pic in a few weeks.
> 
> How is everyone doing?



Platinum, slow growers unite.  The potion really helped me gain 1-2 inches in 30 days, rather than my usual 1/4 inch per month.



mikimix said:


> I'm trying one last time
> using a pyrex dish this time
> I think my fire was a result of the dish I used and the oven
> 
> I hope this turns out ok!



mikimix, I hope everything turns out well for you this time around.  Let us know of your results.



tropical-punch said:


> But does biotin really work topically?



tropical-punch, it does work topically.  It is not as effective as taking it internally, but it does work topically.  When I find the article about it, I will post it.




mikimix said:


> I only put the potion in the oven for about 3 hours. Is it still good?



mikimix, 3 hours should be fine.  You just need enough time for all of the ingredients to infuse with the oil and since it takes about 2 hours for the oil to completely cool, all of your ingredients should infuse nicely.




make_me_over said:


> Hi everyone! I'm glad to see and hear about everybody's progress and setbacks. Well it has been 7 weeks for me and I plan to post my results today. I am struggling to get these braids out without breaking any hairs, so it is taking me a while (I'm almost done though). I definitely got some growth, but I'll be back with pics.



make_me_over, try putting a little conditioner on your braids, it helps them slide out without pulling out your hair other than the shed hairs.  I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## mikimix (Jul 16, 2011)

there was no fire this time round!!! phew 
*wipes forehead*


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 16, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> @tropical-punch, it does work topically.  It is not as effective as taking it internally, but it does work topically.  When I find the article about it, I will post it.



Ok. That is good to know. About two years ago I bought at bottle but somehow lost it.  I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

mikimix said:


> there was no fire this time round!!! phew
> *wipes forehead*



mikimix I'm glad to hear that everything turned out okay this time. Keep us updated on how Potion is working for you.



newgrowth15 said:


> Platinum, slow growers unite.  The potion really helped me gain 1-2 inches in 30 days, rather than my usual 1/4 inch per month.



Congratulations on your progress newgrowth15 . Keep up the good work! I'm glad we found something that seems to really work for us. I've tried a lot of growth aids but I think potion seems to be the most effective. I'm going to start cowashing more often (Cowashing everyday gave me great growth last year).


----------



## islanchile (Jul 17, 2011)

Given all the hatin' going on right now, thought I'd check in to say I continue to use my potion with consistency and I'm still getting great results.  I'll have a better idea of my growth when I take down my crochet braids next week, but I'm pretty sure I've got another inch this month.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 18, 2011)

I started @ 18 inches on May 25th and here are my pics July 17th:  













I will definitely continue to use hairdrenaline


----------



## sarathu (Jul 18, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> I started @ 18 inches on May 25th and here are my pics July 17th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your progress! I'm really glad potion worked for you. 
Btw, what do you think of all of the controversy going on?


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 18, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Congrats on your progress! I'm really glad potion worked for you.
> Btw, what do you think of all of the controversy going on?



People on this board are something else. I don't argue with them because I realize people will do and say what they want. I think they should realize that too. By they I mean those that are saying that people who use the "potion" ( I hate calling it that, lol) are gullible and naive. We are all grown, no one's gullible or naive. If we want to try a product, juice, concoction then so be it... 

I would never buy from Val because I can make my own. I have said it before, Val did not convince me to try this. I was not impressed with her progress videos. It was others' results that made me say why not, what's there to lose.  But I'm not gonna bash anyone who chooses to do so.


----------



## islanchile (Jul 18, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> People on this board are something else. I don't argue with them because I realize people will do and say what they want. I think they should realize that too. By they I mean those that are saying that people who use the "potion" ( I hate calling it that, lol) are gullible and naive. We are all grown, no one's gullible or naive. If we want to try a product, juice, concoction then so be it...
> 
> I would never buy from Val because I can make my own. I have said it before, Val did not convince me to try this. I was not impressed with her progress videos. It was others' results that made me say why not, what's there to lose.  But I'm not gonna bash anyone who chooses to do so.



Agreed on every point.

Congratulations make_me _over!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 18, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> I started @ 18 inches on May 25th and here are my pics July 17th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make_me_over, girl you got your 3 inches.  I am so happy for you.  

Who needs the controversy, when you've got results like these to prove that the potion works.  Keep it growing.


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 18, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Congrats on your progress! I'm really glad potion worked for you.
> Btw, what do you think of all of the controversy going on?




Thank you Sarathu!  By all means ppl are entitled to their opinions. I  would never go so hard to convince others that what they are using is  ineffective, nor will I go hard to defend what I use either. If you love  hairdrenaline, great, use it. If you hate hairdrenaline great also.  This goes for any other product, potion, or practice. I know that you  stopped using potion because it didn't work for you and I'm fine with  that. I'm fine with whatever decision you make for YOUR hair! To address  everything on this board or in life that I didn't agree with would be  exhausting, time consuming, and insane and that's not what I'm here for.


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 18, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> @make_me_over, girl you got your 3 inches.  I am so happy for you.
> 
> Who needs the controversy, when you've got results like these to prove that the potion works.  Keep it growing.



Thank you @newgrowth15! It's closer to 2 inches but I'll take that. Progress is progress, and I happy with it  Thanks 4 your support

islanchile Thank You!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 18, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Thank you @newgrowth15! It's closer to 2 inches but I'll take that. Progress is progress, and I happy with it  Thanks 4 your support
> 
> @islanchile Thank You!



make_me_over, the curl at the bottom of your fingers in the last photo reaches to 21 inches.  I don't want to argue with you, but don't shortchange yourself.  That hair that is curled equals an extra inch.


----------



## sarathu (Jul 18, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Thank you Sarathu!  By all means ppl are entitled to their opinions. I  would never go so hard to convince others that what they are using is  ineffective, nor will I go hard to defend what I use either. If you love  hairdrenaline, great, use it. If you hate hairdrenaline great also.  This goes for any other product, potion, or practice. I know that you  stopped using potion because it didn't work for you and I'm fine with  that. I'm fine with whatever decision you make for YOUR hair! To address  everything on this board or in life that I didn't agree with would be  exhausting, time consuming, and insane and that's not what I'm here for.



Your on point with everything you said. I think the whole thing has just gotten messy. It went from people being upset about what was said on YT, to people calling the "potion" users "gullible" "naive" and a slue of other words just because they are trying out a hair product which is what all of us do all the time. We try products to see if it's right for US. I honestly wish potion would have worked for me though because your results were great! I've started using my last bottle so it wouldn't go to waste so who knows maybe something will happen.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 18, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> I started @ 18 inches on May 25th and here are my pics July 17th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG girl that is awesome progress, this update right here would shut a lot of the controversy down, because you can't argue with results like these. Well.....I'm sure some people still would have something/anything to say. I'm glad its working for you.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm on the road alot & haven't had a chance to make the oil. Just wondering if anyone is also taking Nioxin. I started that today & plan to make & start my oil by the 1st of next month.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 18, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm on the road alot & haven't had a chance to make the oil. Just wondering if anyone is also taking Nioxin. I started that today & plan to make & start my oil by the 1st of next month.



nakialovesshoes, I haven't tried it, but I take Hair, Skin and Nail Vitamins from The Vitamn Shoppe.  Hopefully, you will have good success with the oil that you make.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Still taking the "potion" that I made. I'm loving it so far! I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I do know that it has. I keep my hair in twists so it's sort of hard to say, but my twists are longer than they were two weeks ago when I got them done, so...I can't go by anything except what it's doing for MY hair.

I don't even read all the controversy because all products don't work for everybody. There have been some products that were TERRIBLE for my hair, but worked wonders for others, so I can't be bothered about what others are saying. I'm trying to grow MY hair, not theirs, so I'm cool as long as it's working for me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

make_me_over your results are amazing! Keep up the good work!

I haven't been online in a few days so I haven't been able to read about the hating comments. My advice to everyone using and seeing results, *Just continue to do you and let your results speak for themselves.* It seems like every time there's a new growth aid bandwagon, there's always some naysayers  throwing shade. I've seen it with Megatek and especially MN. As long as it's working for you, I wouldn't worry about what others say.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## chicha (Jul 19, 2011)

I have female pattern baldness and it didn't help mines. My hair shedded more. Garbage it goes.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 19, 2011)

Ladies I have a question for you. I'm not a big fan of oil, especially in the summer time & especially thick oils like castor. What if I made small batches of tea using this recipe and kept it refrigerated and sprayed it on my scalp as prescribed? I still haven't made the tea but until I do, I decided to put a few drops of the garlic & onion oils in a water bottle to spray on my scalp. I have a little shedding & am hoping that the garlic spray will begin to calm it. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2011)

im getting in on this im now convinced


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2011)

how long do u guys put this otion in the oven for and at what levels


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 20, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm on the road alot & haven't had a chance to make the oil. Just wondering if anyone is also taking Nioxin. I started that today & plan to make & start my oil by the 1st of next month.




nakialoveshoes

I'm taking nioxin. I intend to make my own potion very soon.  I purchased from her when the 4ounce was about 5 bucks. And it made my nape area(which is sooo dry) stay moisturized and soft (i sealed with it too).  Can't wait to make my own.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 20, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ladies I have a question for you. I'm not a big fan of oil, especially in the summer time & especially thick oils like castor. What if I made small batches of tea using this recipe and kept it refrigerated and sprayed it on my scalp as prescribed? I still haven't made the tea but until I do, I decided to put a few drops of the garlic & onion oils in a water bottle to spray on my scalp. I have a little shedding & am hoping that the garlic spray will begin to calm it.
> 
> What do y'all think?



All of the ingredients have been successfully used by others without being in the "mix".  Best you can do is try it and see.  I found the black tea to be drying but love sulfur mixed with light oils like grape seed and jojoba oils.  Take before and after pictures so you can capture your progress.  Good luck!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> how long do u guys put this otion in the oven for and at what levels



200 degrees Fahrenheit for 5 hours. Make sure you use a glass (Pyrex) baking dish to cook your mix.


----------



## islanchile (Jul 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> 200 degrees Fahrenheit for 5 hours. Make sure you use a glass (Pyrex) baking dish to cook your mix.



I was always a little nervous taking the baking dish out of the oven so  another option I've used is putting the mix (oil, tea, cayenne and  biotin) in a large mason jar and then putting the jar in a pot of water  on the stove.  I let the jar heat in the water at a low simmer for 5  hours.  Allow the jar to cool completely before opening.  I then added  the onion and garlic tinctures (as well as some fragrance oil to counter  some of that smell


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 20, 2011)

islanchile said:


> I was always a little nervous taking the baking dish out of the oven so  another option I've used is putting the mix (oil, tea, cayenne and  biotin) in a large mason jar and then putting the jar in a pot of water  on the stove.  I let the jar heat in the water at a low simmer for 5  hours.  Allow the jar to cool completely before opening.  I then added  the onion and garlic tinctures (as well as some fragrance oil to counter  some of that smell



islanchile, that sounds like a good idea, too.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> 200 degrees Fahrenheit for 5 hours. Make sure you use a glass (Pyrex) baking dish to cook your mix.





how much castor oil is supposed to be used and is everybody using jbco or that clear castor oil that she is using


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> how much castor oil is supposed to be used and is everybody using jbco or that clear castor oil that she is using



Kerryann, I used jbco, because that is what I had on hand.  I used 8 oz. of jbco and 8 oz. of grapeseed oil and yielded about 14 oz., after straining through a stocking.  When I used the cheesecloth to strain the mixture, I lost about 4 oz. so I don't use cheesecloth anymore--stockings work better and you can freeze and reuse the remnants for your next batch.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Kerryann, I used jbco, because that is what I had on hand.  I used 8 oz. of jbco and 8 oz. of grapeseed oil and yielded about 14 oz., after straining through a stocking.  When I used the cheesecloth to strain the mixture, I lost about 4 oz. so I don't use cheesecloth anymore--stockings work better and you can freeze and reuse the remnants for your next batch.



what did your potion consist of and its portions


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> what did your potion consist of and its portions






newgrowth15 said:


> I started using the potion on May 27, 2011.  I took pictures with a tape measure on that day.  I made my own potion using the following:
> 20 oz. of JBCO
> 2 oz of Assam Black Tea (purchased at the local Indian Market)
> 1/2 oz of Cayenne Pepper
> ...


See Post #260, page 13 in this thread for the photos.

I reduced the amount of JBCO and added the grapeseed oil, because I am sharing the potion with my daughter.  She is relaxed and needs the ceramides for her hair that the grapeseed oil provides.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 20, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Kerryann, I used jbco, because that is what I had on hand.  I used 8 oz. of jbco and 8 oz. of grapeseed oil and yielded about 14 oz., after straining through a stocking.  When I used the cheesecloth to strain the mixture, I lost about 4 oz. so I don't use cheesecloth anymore--stockings work better and you can freeze and reuse the remnants for your next batch.



I was thinking stockings would be better. I hurt my little hands straining and squeezing that cheesecloth, lol.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ I put a knee hi in a tall plastic cup, secured it around the mouth of the cup and poured the potion into the center of the stocking.  As the cup filled, I just raised the stocking.  I let it dangle over the cup and drip.  After a while, I squeezed the stocking, then I wrapped it in a plastic freezer bag and froze the remnants.  When I make my next batch, I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2011)

where do you guys buy the onion oil and garlic oil from


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2011)

bumping for answers


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 22, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> bumping for answers



I think she has a link on one of her videos. Amazon.com sells it also but it's kind of expensive. I wouldn't order ...


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jul 22, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> See Post #260, page 13 in this thread for the photos.
> 
> *I reduced the amount of JBCO and added the grapeseed oil, because I am sharing the potion with my daughter.  She is relaxed and needs the ceramides for her hair that the grapeseed oil provides*. *thanks so much for the bolded tip, it will help me make my & my mum's (who is relaxed) potion without worrying about her hair drying out or not being given enough nutrients *





Kerryann said:


> where do you guys buy the onion oil and garlic oil from



Kerryann :  here's the link for the oils 
(garlic)  http://www.abchomeopathy.com/shop.php?search=&abrev=All-s&Submit.x=51&Submit.y=4 ..... 
onion http://www.abchomeopathy.com/shop.php?search=&abrev=All-c&Submit.x=82&Submit.y=8 * ....make sure you scroll down and select the TINCTURE option *


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Question... has anyone stopped using potion? How long are you planning to use it? I plan to continue using at least until the end of the year, maybe indefinitely. I like the growth I'm getting and the fact that I'm able to make it myself.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 22, 2011)

i havent made the potion or anything like it but i was wondering have anyone tried to make a garlic and or onion oil infusion of sorts i was thinking about getting some garlic conditioner but i think i might just make an oil infusion of some kind with evo. i thought about you ladies making your potion when i was looking up how to do it here is a link i fount i plan on doing some more research later im really looking into a way to combat my shedding when i take down my braids next week.

http://theherbgardener.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-make-garlic-oil.html


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 23, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> OMG girl that is awesome progress, this update right here would shut a lot of the controversy down, because you can't argue with results like these. Well.....I'm sure some people still would have something/anything to say. I'm glad its working for you.





Platinum said:


> @make_me_over your results are amazing! Keep up the good work!
> 
> I haven't been online in a few days so I haven't been able to read about the hating comments. My advice to everyone using and seeing results, *Just continue to do you and let your results speak for themselves.* It seems like every time there's a new growth aid bandwagon, there's always some naysayers  throwing shade. I've seen it with Megatek and especially MN. As long as it's working for you, I wouldn't worry about what others say.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Everyone!



mEmYSELFaNDj and Platinum Thank you so much for your kind words ladies, that really means a lot!!!



Platinum said:


> Question... has anyone stopped using potion? How long are you planning to use it? I plan to continue using at least until the end of the year, maybe indefinitely. I like the growth I'm getting and the fact that I'm able to make it myself.



I did take a two week break, but I am getting back to using the potion daily starting tomorrow. I plan to use it for the rest of the year. I'm glad you're pleased with your results as well.


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Question... has anyone stopped using potion? How long are you planning to use it? I plan to continue using at least until the end of the year, maybe indefinitely. I like the growth I'm getting and the fact that I'm able to make it myself.



Platinum I have. I have female pattern baldness so if the item doesn't work I shed. Quickly. And boy did I shed. And of course no spots filled in.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 23, 2011)

chicha wow. Sorry it didn't work :-( 

I want to try it again but make my own. I still have some of the 4 ounce bottle left though...My nape area is still a problem :-(

I don't know why. Never had any color there at all. *sigh* Hopefully consistent use of this will help.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

chicha said:


> Platinum I have. I have female pattern baldness so if the item doesn't work I shed. Quickly. And boy did I shed. And of course no spots filled in.



chichaAw I'm sorry Potion didn't work for you. Have you tried Megatek or a Sulfur oil mix?



growinghealthyhair said:


> chicha wow. Sorry it didn't work :-(
> 
> I want to try it again but make my own. I still have some of the 4 ounce bottle left though...My nape area is still a problem :-(
> 
> I don't know why. Never had any color there at all. *sigh* Hopefully consistent use of this will help.



growinghealthyhair  Try using a moisture protein mix (maybe something like braid spray & Infusium 23) on your nape and seal with an oil. I tried this a few years ago and it helped a lot. Unfortunately, I broke my nape off with elastic headbands after going natural so I'm starting over with my nape again.


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> @chichaAw I'm sorry Potion didn't work for you. Have you tried Megatek or a Sulfur oil mix?
> 
> 
> 
> @growinghealthyhair  Try using a moisture protein mix (maybe something like braid spray & Infusium 23) on your nape and seal with an oil. I tried this a few years ago and it helped a lot. Unfortunately, I broke my nape off with elastic headbands after going natural so I'm starting over with my nape again.




You know, I might have to try the sulfur oil mix. I've heard about it before.

I really need a topical antiandrogen, like topical Spironolactone. It deactivates and prevents dht from attaching to the hair follicle and therefore allows your hair to grow at its own rate. And mines without dht interference grows quickly.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum

Thanks so much 

I'm not sure if you posted, but what do you use in your homemade potion?? I'm thinking of making some tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Platinum
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> I'm not sure if you posted, but what do you use in your homemade potion?? I'm thinking of making some tomorrow



growinghealthyhair I used 32 oz castor oil. I doubled the amount of Black tea, cayenne pepper, and biotin pills that the original recipe called for because I used more castor oil. I also added about 2 oz of olive oil infused with garlic and onion powders because I didn't have the oils. I later added 2 tsp of Sublimed Sulfur. I made a large amount because I'm on the road and I didn't want to worry about running out any time soon. I'm thinking about adding some Ayurvedic powders in my next batch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 23, 2011)

I am trying to make this right now. I have about 32oz castor oil, 40-50 tea bag leaves (lost count) 30 biotion pills and 4teasposn of sublime sulfur infusing on 210F for about 5 hours. 

I am not doing the garlic or onion seed oils.

Depending on how it smell I will add some fragrant oil to mask the scent.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I made mine in a crock pot, temperature on low.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I forgot to mention that I made mine in a crock pot, temperature on low.





This makes sooo much sense. and is soooo what i'm going to do


----------



## Taina (Jul 29, 2011)

Editado por mi


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

How is everyone doing?

I'm in the process of taking down my mini-twists and I believe I have at least an inch of growth (maybe more) in 4 weeks. I'm a slow grower so I'm happy with that. I wish I had taken pics though. Hopefully, I'll be able to take pics sometime this week. I'm going to keep using my mix but I'm going to go back to Ayurvedic cowashes as well.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum.  I am still using the potion, but only on my scalp.  I use HE LTR Leave-in to moisturize and argan oil or olive oil to seal.  My hair is growing like crazy.  I will do another length check after the next challenge ends on August 21st.


----------



## devans005 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just finish my 7th week see Fotki for results.  No magic growth however I didn't use it everyday as suggested.  Have plenty left and will keep using.  It's not causing any harm.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 25, 2011)

I planned to post my latest results this past Sunday, but the weather here has been very stormy and no matter how much silicone I put on my hair to straighten it, it is still poofy.  Hopefully, we will have sunny, dry weather next week and I will take new pictures and post the results then.


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried this lol and here are my results....



JK... I'll be looking at everyone's results.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^That's too funny.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

kiminprogress I love the expression on his face. Too funny!

I'm still using Potion. No miraculous results not even close to the 3" in 7 weeks (I wasn't really expecting it anyway) but it seems to help increase my growth rate. I'm going to continue using it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Any updates?



I measured my hair last friday which was 8 weeks. I got almost 3 inches on the sides, and only 1 inch in the back. My hair appears to be longer in the back, but when I measured it seems like I got very little growth in the back. Anyhow, I'm going to give myself a relaxer touchup in another couple of weeks and I'm going to measure again. I like using this potion with the GHE. I'm going to continue to do this for another year.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> If she hits MBL by December I'll do it


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 30, 2011)

> > Congrats on your progress! I'm really glad potion worked for you. <br />
> > Btw, what do you think of all of the controversy going on?
> 
> 
> ...



Let the church say "amen."

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 2, 2011)

any updates ppl?


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 2, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> any updates ppl?



This is my update!

My hair is definitely growing nicely. I don't know if it is the Potion or the GHE. I consistently do both every PM and I only massage for a little bit. I got 3 inches at the end of September, gave myself a touchup the end of October and forgot to measure. I can see where my hair is getting longer. I will do another measure at the end of December.


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 2, 2011)

hey the ingredients are different !

Castor Oil, Tea, Onion, Garlic, Red Pepper, Biotin, Tea Tree, Wintergreen, Grapefruit Seed Oil


----------



## carameldimples (Nov 2, 2011)

I wondered what happened to this thread, haven't been to Valerie's channel or seen any threads lately, how is her hair doing for those that follow ie what is her current length...and how is everyone else in this thread doing?


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 5, 2011)

updates? and did Val hit MBL yet? 

Platinum are you still using this?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> updates? and did Val hit MBL yet?
> 
> Platinum are you still using this?



dancinstallion I stopped using it a while ago because I started wearing braids again. It was okay (nothing spectacular). I may use it again in the future.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 6, 2011)

I am on my last four oz, going to try another growth oil next. I think all the growth oils work in one way or another.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am still faithfully using her Potion oil. I make my own and I am loving the results with the GHE. I stopped using castor oil because when I took down my plaits at the end of one month I had so much shedding. I now use EVOO with all the other ingredients added, and when I took down my hair last month, the shedding was cut in half. I put the Potion on my scalp every PM with plastic cap, silk cap and fleece cap and I am good for the night. I absolutely love this product and I have gotten substantial growth from it.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 6, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> I am on my last four oz, going to try another growth oil next. I think all the growth oils work in one way or another.



Seamonster how many inches were you able to achieve using this?


----------



## yora88 (Dec 17, 2011)

So I bought this a while ago but used it on and off, never consistently, so for the next 7 weeks I will be applying this to my scalp using the roots only applicator, then sitting under the dryer with a plastic cap for 15 minutes. I will be sure to post pics for you ladies.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are my recent results from using my version of the potion.

ETA:  I trimmed 1.5" to 2" inches of damaged ends in September.  However, I did not take pictures, since my hair was in it's natural state.  I haven't used my potion since these photos were taken right before Thanksgiving.  I am planning to straighten for Christmas and will resume potion use after the holidays.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 21, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Here are my recent results from using my version of the potion.
> 
> ETA: I trimmed 1.5" to 2" inches of damaged ends in September. However, I did not take pictures, since my hair was in it's natural state. I haven't used my potion since these photos were taken right before Thanksgiving. I am planning to straighten for Christmas and will resume potion use after the holidays.


newgrowth15  Thank you for posting. You have some pretty hair. So you got over a 1/2" per month?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pompous Blue, thank you.  I guess I netted ½” to 1”.  I gained 2” the first month I started using my version of the potion (see post #260, pg. 13 in this thread for pictures and recipe).  By September, I was scraping BSL.  However, I had about 6” of heat damaged ends that I have been slowly trimming away and out of sheer frustration, I cut 1.5” to 2”.  My hair is currently growing at a rate of 1” per month.  I put a henna in on November 16th and by December 16th, I already had an inch of new growth.  When I joined this challenge, I was only looking for growth, but when I saw the condition of my ends, I decided to go for healthy hair.  The length will come.  I will begin using my potion again in January.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 21, 2011)

newgrowth15 Those are impressive results......Now I'm inspired and motivated. 

Here's to a growing 2012!!


----------



## MeowMix (Mar 22, 2012)

dancinstallion said:


> updates? and did Val hit MBL yet?
> 
> @Platinum are you still using this?


 
dancinstallion  Not quite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7osCgo2k8I&list=UU4YIDwu2T0PpEJShw0Xc2EA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## gn1g (Mar 27, 2012)

can someone summarize this thread.  

Why use the Assam Black Tea?


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 27, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> If she hits MBL by December I'll do it


 

im with you


----------



## BrownOcean (Mar 29, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> I was intrigued by this concoction and order my onion & garlic oils right away! I was using the sublimed sulphur but DH is allergic so I'm glad I found an alternative. I said all that to say I wanted to share my results.
> 
> I made my own and started using it on April 4th. I used Green tea extract instead of Black tea. Then added both Black tea and Green tea extract for the month of June.
> 
> ...


 

I can see your growth. But..... you should really adjust your bra. Its too high up. 


(Tip  "The lower your bra-strap, The Higher you boobs will be. Its like a seesaw)


----------



## BrownOcean (Mar 29, 2012)

I purchased my Oil from a young lady on Hairlista. Her result were damn near amazing for the 3 months. I will add megatek to it and see how it goes. I'm on a mission to Full BSL or grazing MBL by Dec 31st. I hope I get there. I'm full BSB now


----------



## JeterCrazed (Mar 29, 2012)

BrownOcean said:
			
		

> I can see your growth. But..... you should really adjust your bra. Its too high up.
> 
> (Tip  "The lower your bra-strap, The Higher you boobs will be. Its like a seesaw)



 I'm laughing cause it's true. LOL

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## butterfly_wings (Mar 31, 2012)

BrownOcean said:
			
		

> (Tip  "The lower your bra-strap, The Higher you boobs will be. Its like a seesaw)



Thanks I didn't know that!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Mar 31, 2012)

gn1g said:


> can someone summarize this thread.
> 
> *Why use the Assam Black Tea*?


@gn1g Black Tea helps prevents or reduce *excessive* shedding. Some people experience excessive shedding when using growth aids.


----------



## Leona28 (Jul 14, 2013)

Is anyone still using Hairadrenalin?


----------

